# Oggi, anche se nun ce sta er sole, e' lo stesso uno splendido sabbbato ... ahahahahah



## exStermy (1 Dicembre 2012)

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...isco-ma-non-violate-sede-del-giornale/432644/

evvvvvai.....affanculo, un pezzo de merda de meno e che se dovrebbe paga' er vitto e l'alloggio coi lavori forzati...


----------



## free (1 Dicembre 2012)

ma è evaso perchè non ne poteva più di stare in corso vercelli?:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (1 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma è evaso perchè non ne poteva più di stare in corso vercelli?:mrgreen:


er problema nun e' corso vercelli, ma la padrona de casa...

ahahahahah

preferisce un negro superdotato a san vittur e me sa che l'accontentano...

ahahahahah


----------



## erab (1 Dicembre 2012)

Se lo mettevamo ai domiciliari con "quella là" ci beccavamo una sanzione dell' ONU :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

anche se......

ve l' immaginate, rifare Casa Vianello con loro due...........

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (1 Dicembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Se lo mettevamo ai domiciliari con "quella là" ci beccavamo una sanzione dell' ONU :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> anche se......
> 
> ...



:scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Dicembre 2012)

Il coglione col pugno alzato rimpiange il KGB ed i gulag e nessuno che si indigna per l'evidente insulto alla libertà d'opinione e di stampa.
D'altro canto non mi stupisce. Il forcaiolo testa di cazzo lo ha sempre fatto, quantomeno è coerente con la propria imbecillità. Mi stupisce un po' di più che gli si dia pure corda.
E' facile però fare gregge. E' proprio lo spirito di branco che si palesa in queste occasioni in maniera così tristemente becera cià che meglio apre la strada ad "avventure" storiche come il nazifascismo, il socialismo sovietico, il comunismo alla coreana ed alla cinese, ma prima ancora con la santa inquisizione e la caccia alle streghe.
Complimenti.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Il coglione col pugno alzato rimpiange il KGB ed i gulag e nessuno che si indigna per l'evidente insulto alla libertà d'opinione e di stampa.
> D'altro canto non mi stupisce. Il forcaiolo testa di cazzo lo ha sempre fatto, quantomeno è coerente con la propria imbecillità. Mi stupisce un po' di più che gli si dia pure corda.
> E' facile però fare gregge. E' proprio lo spirito di branco che si palesa in queste occasioni in maniera così tristemente becera cià che meglio apre la strada ad "avventure" storiche come il nazifascismo, il socialismo sovietico, il comunismo alla coreana ed alla cinese, ma prima ancora con la santa inquisizione e la caccia alle streghe.
> Complimenti.


se qualcuno insulta te non è libertà di opinione? perchè se penso che sei un deficiente te lo scrivo. cosa scommettiamo che invece ti incazzi?
comunque Sallusti è l'antitesi del giornalista ma soprattutto della stampa libera. Concordo sulla libertà di opinione. Che poi derivi dal leccare il culo e non fare opinione e informazione è un fatto secondario, no?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Dicembre 2012)

se ghè success???


----------



## Non Registrato v (2 Dicembre 2012)

*opinione o diffamazione?*

"Ovviamente la galera, per chi insulta o diffama a mezzo stampa, è una pena sproporzionata, e sinistramente intimidatoria nei confronti di chi scrive sui giornali. Ma questo non alleggerisce di un grammo le responsabilità morali e sociali di chiunque usa pubblicamente le parole; anzi le aggrava, perché l’esercizio della libertà di opinione circonfonde i giornalisti di un’aura di intoccabilità (di tipo castale, visto che va di moda dirlo) della quale è vile approfittare. L’articolo scritto sotto pseudonimo sul Giornale nel 2007 (e imputato al direttore responsabile Sallusti) conteneva opinioni violente ma soprattutto divulgava notizie false. Diffama più il suo autore che le sue vittime. È lo stesso genere di giornalismo che molti anni prima, diciamo così ai suoi gloriosi albori, arrivò a pubblicare su un quotidiano milanese della sera nome, cognome e indirizzo delle donne di Seveso che avevano deciso di abortire per timore degli effetti della diossina. Brillanti carriere sono nutrite anche di queste sconcezze. La legge, effettivamente, è uno strumento goffo e inadeguato per misurare certi abissi".

Michele Serra 



«Sarebbe bastata una lettera di scuse. Non a me, per carità, quanto ai lettori, per la notizia errata pubblicata dal giornale. E invece nulla, in sei anni quella lettera non è mai arrivata». Quando lo si raggiunge a casa, a Torino, il giudice Giuseppe Cocilovo non vorrebbe rilasciare dichiarazioni.

Un operatore del diritto difficilmente fa commenti su una sentenza di cui non si conoscono ancora le motivazioni. Ma sulla condanna, sul carcere per un giornalista, qualche parola il giudice la spende.

E sono parole di amarezza: «Non immaginavo neanch’io si sarebbe arrivati a questo punto. Si figuri, da giudice di sorveglianza non auguro ad alcuno di finire in galera». Ma poi, riflettendo, una domanda la pone lui: «Però, mi dica: cosa dovrebbe fare una persona quando è diffamata e un giornale non corregge i propri errori?
...
Ci sono voluti 6 anni per arrivare a una sentenza per una diffamazione. E non si trattava di un maxiprocesso per mafia. Piuttosto sono altre le caste, quelle che parlano di libertà di stampa, di tutela della categoria dei giornalisti: cosa c’entra, mi chiedo. Qui si tratta di libertà di diffamare».  

da La Stampa 27/9/2012


----------



## free (2 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Il coglione col pugno alzato rimpiange il KGB ed i gulag e nessuno che si indigna per l'evidente insulto alla libertà d'opinione e di stampa.
> D'altro canto non mi stupisce. Il forcaiolo testa di cazzo lo ha sempre fatto, quantomeno è coerente con la propria imbecillità. *Mi stupisce un po' di più che gli si dia pure corda.
> E' facile però fare gregge. E' proprio lo spirito di branco che si palesa in queste occasioni in maniera così tristemente becera* cià che meglio apre la strada ad "avventure" storiche come il nazifascismo, il socialismo sovietico, il comunismo alla coreana ed alla cinese, ma prima ancora con la santa inquisizione e la caccia alle streghe.
> Complimenti.


a me hanno fatto sorridere i domiciliari presso la santanchè, che mi sembra una persona veramente insopportabile, da qui la battutina
per quanto riguarda la libertà di stampa, se i giudici hanno applicato correttamente le legge, è la legge che va cambiata (come si è tentato di fare, tra l'altro), fermo restando il fatto che, secondo me, l'evasione è un modo piuttosto plateale per attirare l'attenzione sul caso singolo, il che potrebbe non essere del tutto sbagliato, dato che spesso se non si fa "cinema" non succede un bel niente, purtroppo
poteva anche chiamare il gabibbo, per dire:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2012)

la libertà di stampa è sacra e proprio per questo occorrerebbe da parte dei giornalisti una serietà e un'etica diverse da quelle odierne.
a volte ci sono un'arroganza e un pressapochismo inaccettabili


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> a me hanno fatto sorridere i domiciliari presso la santanchè, che mi sembra una persona veramente insopportabile, da qui la battutina
> per quanto riguarda la libertà di stampa, se i giudici hanno applicato correttamente le legge, è la legge che va cambiata (come si è tentato di fare, tra l'altro), fermo restando il fatto che, secondo me, l'evasione è un modo piuttosto plateale per attirare l'attenzione sul caso singolo, il che potrebbe non essere del tutto sbagliato, dato che spesso se non si fa "cinema" non succede un bel niente, purtroppo
> poteva anche chiamare il gabibbo, per dire:mrgreen:


A me piace tanto la santanchè...
Me la ciulerei tutta...
Invece sai che a Varese c'è una chiesa dedicata a San Vittore...
Organo Mascioni fantasticissimo...che ingloba un Luigi Bernasconi del 1905...roba diabolica...


----------



## free (2 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *A me piace tanto la santanchè.*..
> Me la ciulerei tutta...
> Invece sai che a Varese c'è una chiesa dedicata a San Vittore...
> Organo Mascioni fantasticissimo...che ingloba un Luigi Bernasconi del 1905...roba diabolica...




ecco spiegalo perchè io, da donna, proprio non lo capisco!
a meno che tu non voglia fare il bastian contrario, e in tal caso non mi cucchi!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Dicembre 2012)

A me che Sallusti sia Sallusti o il padreterno o un cannibale importa 'na cippa.
Non è la persona che è stata condannata. E' il direttore di un organo di stampa.
Se avesse rubato, ucciso o compiuto qualche altro reato, certamente la galera gli sarebbe spettata come a tutti, ma per aver scritto, sottoscritto od anche solo approvato la pubblicazione di una diffamazione non può essere altro, come chiunque, che sanzionato in funzione dei danni prodotti al diffamato. La censura, la galera, sono l'arma più comoda dei regimi peggiori. Il reato d'opinione, fantasma delle dittature.
Di questa stregua persino Internet potrebbe arrivare ad essere censurato anche in Europa come avviene regolarmente nei paesi dove da sempre si inneggia alla libertà stringendo la garrota.
Vedere i soliti imbecilli che inneggiano a queste mostruosità storiche fa sempre un po' intristire. Ricorda il pubblico inneggiante e ringhiante intorno ai roghi, ricorda il Ku Klux clan e non è certo una bella immagine.
Che poi gli arresti domiciliari con la Santanchè possano provocare ilarità, beh, questo non posso certo negarlo.


----------



## Spider (2 Dicembre 2012)

si accennava nei primi post, alla famosa libertà di stampa, ora dopo pochi giri, 
ci si accontenta della parola diffamazione, che certo non è più paragonabile alla libertà di stampa.

Bisognerebbe essre certi almeno di quello che si stampa e non costruire una menzogna per diffamare qualcuno.
Lo vuoi diffamare? bene allora scrivi il vero, altrimenti taci.

La diffamazione pubblica è reato grave se non peggio della rapina e in ultimo dell'omicidio, perchè neanche sai bene le conseguenze che può provocare al diretto interessato. 
la diffamazione può letteralmente rovinare una vita, un'esistenza, anche dei tuoi cari che ti girano intorno.
Infatti è per questo che viene usata ed è stata usata proprio per rovinare.
Un direttore di un giornale questo non può non saperlo.
L'uso più comune della diffamazione è fatto proprio dalla mafia e dalla camorra
 che attraverso questo, distruggono quei pochi miti che ancora cercano una retta via da dare al nostro paese.
Falcone, Borsellino e in ultimo anche Saviano sono esempi emblemaci di figure diffamate...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Dicembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> si accennava nei primi post, alla famosa libertà di stampa, ora dopo pochi giri,
> ci si accontenta della parola diffamazione, che certo non è più paragonabile alla libertà di stampa.
> 
> Bisognerebbe essre certi almeno di quello che si stampa e non costruire una menzogna per diffamare qualcuno.
> ...


La diffamazione di Falcone, Borsellino e anche di Saviano può aver presa giusto tra coloro che son disposti ad ascoltare certe fonti ben conosciute.
Intanto voglio solo ricordare che la galera per i direttori di giornali è sempre stato storico preludio alle dittature.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> La diffamazione di Falcone, Borsellino e anche di Saviano può aver presa giusto tra coloro che son disposti ad ascoltare certe fonti ben conosciute.
> Intanto voglio solo ricordare che la galera per i direttori di giornali è sempre stato storico preludio alle dittature.


:up::up::up::up:

Però se se la prendevano con il direttore del Manifesto Stermy non faceva così eh?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco spiegalo perchè io, da donna, proprio non lo capisco!
> a meno che tu non voglia fare il bastian contrario, e in tal caso non mi cucchi!


Parlavo del lato estetico capisci?
Mi fa sesso capisci?

Lei, la prestigiacomo e soprattutte la Mussolini mi muovono l'ormone eh?

Tanto mica devo ascoltarle parlare...no?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Dicembre 2012)

Proprio vero che ognuno  è fatto a modo suo. 
Quelle a me invece che l'ormone muovono l'intestino.......


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Proprio vero che ognuno  è fatto a modo suo.
> Quelle a me invece che l'ormone muovono l'intestino.......


Pensa che sfiga se tutte le donne ci piacessero allo stesso modo a tutti quanti...pensa che inferno...
Per esempio giornaliste mi piace tanto la Gruber e quella là di origini indiane che lavorava con la Gabanelli...non mi ricordo come si chiama...

Ma non sto provocando eh?
Sono sincero...
Cioè mi fanno sesso molto più che una pornodiva ungherese eh vogliodire....


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato v ha detto:


> "Ovviamente la galera, per chi insulta o diffama a mezzo stampa, è una pena sproporzionata, e sinistramente intimidatoria nei confronti di chi scrive sui giornali. Ma questo non alleggerisce di un grammo le responsabilità morali e sociali di chiunque usa pubblicamente le parole; anzi le aggrava, perché l’esercizio della libertà di opinione circonfonde i giornalisti di un’aura di intoccabilità (di tipo castale, visto che va di moda dirlo) della quale è vile approfittare. L’articolo scritto sotto pseudonimo sul Giornale nel 2007 (e imputato al direttore responsabile Sallusti) conteneva opinioni violente ma soprattutto divulgava notizie false. Diffama più il suo autore che le sue vittime. È lo stesso genere di giornalismo che molti anni prima, diciamo così ai suoi gloriosi albori, arrivò a pubblicare su un quotidiano milanese della sera nome, cognome e indirizzo delle donne di Seveso che avevano deciso di abortire per timore degli effetti della diossina. Brillanti carriere sono nutrite anche di queste sconcezze. La legge, effettivamente, è uno strumento goffo e inadeguato per misurare certi abissi".
> 
> Michele Serra


condivido serra.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensa che sfiga se tutte le donne ci piacessero allo stesso modo a tutti quanti...pensa che inferno...
> Per esempio giornaliste mi piace tanto la Gruber e quella là di origini indiane che lavorava con la Gabanelli...non mi ricordo come si chiama...
> 
> Ma non sto provocando eh?
> ...


Come giornaliste a me fa sesso da morire la Guarnieri, anche se qualcuno mi ha detto che è una stronza montata.
Ci metto poi in coda la D'amico e la Bignardi.
Piuttosto che quell'orrore della Gruber preferirei le ossa della Gabanelli.
Và, almeno io e te per questo non si litiga di sicuro :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Come giornaliste a me fa sesso da morire la Guarnieri, anche se qualcuno mi ha detto che è una stronza montata.
> Ci metto poi in coda la D'amico e la Bignardi.
> Piuttosto che quell'orrore della Gruber preferirei le ossa della Gabanelli.
> Và, almeno io e te per questo non si litiga di sicuro :mrgreen:


La guarnieri ormai la guardo con pcchi diversi. Ogni volta che la incontro, continuo ad augurargli di inciampare nei tacchi o pestare una m.., ma poi mi vieni in mente tu e non posso non sorridere


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> La guarnieri ormai la guardo con pcchi diversi. Ogni volta che la incontro, continuo ad augurargli di inciampare nei tacchi o pestare una m.., ma poi mi vieni in mente tu e non posso non sorridere


Augurarle ( speriamo minerva non abbia letto  )


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Augurarle ( speriamo minerva non abbia letto  )


sono una maestrina non obiettiva, ho le mie simpatie.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono una maestrina non obiettiva, ho le mie simpatie.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Come giornaliste a me fa sesso da morire la Guarnieri, anche se qualcuno mi ha detto che è una stronza montata.
> Ci metto poi in coda la D'amico e la Bignardi.
> Piuttosto che quell'orrore della Gruber preferirei le ossa della Gabanelli.
> Và, almeno io e te per questo non si litiga di sicuro :mrgreen:


ops,,,:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Dicembre 2012)

La diffamazione, calunnia, è tra i peggiori dei mali che si possa fare, è un reato, e si ritorcerà sempre contro chi lo ha fatto, prima o poi la verità viene fuori e l’unica cosa che rimarrà a chi la fa sarà l’amara pesantezza del male fatto o quanto la vita non voglia far scontare.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Come giornaliste a me fa sesso da morire la Guarnieri, anche se qualcuno mi ha detto che è una stronza montata.
> Ci metto poi in coda la D'amico e la Bignardi.
> Piuttosto che quell'orrore della Gruber preferirei le ossa della Gabanelli.
> Và, almeno io e te per questo non si litiga di sicuro :mrgreen:


e libertà di stampa, libertà di espressione e pitipim e pitipam......e come finisce? a chi è la giornalista più figa? ammazza come sei cresciuto in consapevolezza...per quanto riguarda i rapporti tra maschi invece sei rimasto ai tredici anni....forse dovresti farti tradire profondamente anche da un amico maschio, sai che maturazione? e smetteresti di giocare con gli amichetti a chi ce l'ha più lungo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La diffamazione, calunnia, è tra i peggiori dei mali che si possa fare, è un reato, e si ritorcerà sempre contro chi lo ha fatto, prima o poi la verità viene fuori e l’unica cosa che rimarrà a chi la fa sarà l’amara pesantezza del male fatto o quanto la vita non voglia far scontare.


Spesso però la diffamazione ha un cuore di vero, e se Sallustri non ha voluto scusarsi, mi fa pensare di vero ce n'è molto. Andremo a vedere come si evolve questa cosa.


----------



## Spider (3 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Spesso però la diffamazione ha un cuore di vero, e se Sallustri non ha voluto scusarsi, mi fa pensare di vero ce n'è molto. Andremo a vedere come si evolve questa cosa.


..bella questa!

un pò come le leggende...che hanno sempre qualcosa di vero?

Hai sentito parlare del coccodrillo nelle fogne di New York?


credo che l'articolo sia già stato fatto, anzi sicuro.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Dicembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..bella questa!
> 
> un pò come le leggende...che hanno sempre qualcosa di vero?
> 
> ...


della storia di Sallustri non so nulla. però ho un sito dove ci sono pubblicati dati scomodi e so che c'è ogni tanto qualcuno che vuole riscrivere la propria storia in modo diverso ... nel senso che tenta a farmi rimuovere nomi o interi articoli, con minaccia di denunce et al. quando poi chiedo chi è che chiede, allora c'è quel gran silenzio che puzza, e ovviamente non segue più nulla.

in altre parole, se qualcuno l'ha fatto grossa, non può venire a dire che bisogna eliminare le prove, anche dopo che ha scontato la pena (se vi è stata alcuna). troppo comodo. bisogna cambiare vita e dimostrare che si è cambiati, allora le prove di allora non hanno più alcun peso, se non storico. ma farsi cancellare gli articoli scomodi per continuare a far fesso gli altri, questo no!


----------



## free (3 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> della storia di Sallustri non so nulla. però *ho un sito dove ci sono pubblicati dati scomodi *e so che c'è ogni tanto qualcuno che vuole riscrivere la propria storia in modo diverso ... nel senso che tenta a farmi rimuovere nomi o interi articoli, con minaccia di denunce et al. quando poi chiedo chi è che chiede, allora c'è quel gran silenzio che puzza, e ovviamente non segue più nulla.
> 
> in altre parole, se qualcuno l'ha fatto grossa, non può venire a dire che bisogna eliminare le prove, anche dopo che ha scontato la pena (se vi è stata alcuna). troppo comodo. bisogna cambiare vita e dimostrare che si è cambiati, allora le prove di allora non hanno più alcun peso, se non storico. ma farsi cancellare gli articoli scomodi per continuare a far fesso gli altri, questo no!





ma su chi?:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (3 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> della storia di Sallustri non so nulla.


E' un pezzo di merda circondato da pezzi di merda e merita er carcere con inkulate di negri superdotati...ahahahah

non solo pubblico' la notizia falsa del magistrato che fece abortire la minorenne, ma per giunta tale articolo era scritto in forma anonima da un altro esemplare pezzo di merda, Renato Farina, gia' radiato dall'ordine dei giornalisti perche' era un agente della Cia col nome Betulla ed organizzava finte interviste ai magistrati per carpire informazioni da passare appunto alla Cia...

ti ricordo anche che quella merda di Farina p'e' evita' er carcere all'epoca, e' diventato parlamentare del PDL grazie a quell'enorme pezzo di merda der nano...

ti basta per vomitare?

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2012)

io ripeto :libertà di stampa sacra ma in mano a giornalisti seri .


----------



## exStermy (3 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Il coglione col pugno alzato rimpiange il KGB ed i gulag e nessuno che si indigna per l'evidente insulto alla libertà d'opinione e di stampa.
> D'altro canto non mi stupisce. Il forcaiolo testa di cazzo lo ha sempre fatto, quantomeno è coerente con la propria imbecillità. Mi stupisce un po' di più che gli si dia pure corda.
> E' facile però fare gregge. E' proprio lo spirito di branco che si palesa in queste occasioni in maniera così tristemente becera cià che meglio apre la strada ad "avventure" storiche come il nazifascismo, il socialismo sovietico, il comunismo alla coreana ed alla cinese, ma prima ancora con la santa inquisizione e la caccia alle streghe.
> Complimenti.


ma guarda e' ritornata la testa di cazzo che manco capisce na' minchia...

ahahahahah

co' te nun arzo er pugno ma basta un dito...

ed medio...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (3 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io ripeto :libertà di stampa sacra ma in mano a giornalisti seri .


gli altri direttori non fanno manco scrivere cose false di pezzi di merda radiati dall'ordine...

Libero ed Il Giornale sono delle fogne e manco te ce poj puli' er culo perche' te sporchi deppiu'...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato v (3 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> A me che Sallusti sia Sallusti o il padreterno o un cannibale importa 'na cippa.
> Non è la persona che è stata condannata. E' il direttore di un organo di stampa.
> Se avesse rubato, ucciso o compiuto qualche altro reato, certamente la galera gli sarebbe spettata come a tutti, ma per aver scritto, sottoscritto od anche solo approvato la pubblicazione di una diffamazione non può essere altro, come chiunque, che sanzionato in funzione dei danni prodotti al diffamato. La censura, la galera, sono l'arma più comoda dei regimi peggiori. Il reato d'opinione, fantasma delle dittature.
> Di questa stregua persino Internet potrebbe arrivare ad essere censurato anche in Europa come avviene regolarmente nei paesi dove da sempre si inneggia alla libertà stringendo la garrota.
> ...



quindi tu, sulla base dei fatti e degli atti processuali, dopo tre gradi di giudizio, dopo aver letto 26 pagine di motivazione della sentenza della Cassazione - perchè per poter parlare con tanto fervore devi avere ampia cognizione di causa, non certo un semplice moto di stizza da mercato rionale - sei convinto che siano imbecilli quelli che non gridano allo scandalo come te?

ma allora spiega agli imbecilli questa convinzione, che aspetti? contesta il lavoro dei giudici, contrasta le motivazioni della sentenza, illustraci le basi della Tua valutazione del danno aI diffamatI del caso e la corrispettiva congrua sanzione. 
aspettiamo fiduciosi.


----------



## Spider (3 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> della storia di Sallustri non so nulla. però ho un sito dove ci sono pubblicati dati scomodi e so che c'è ogni tanto qualcuno che vuole riscrivere la propria storia in modo diverso ... nel senso che tenta a farmi rimuovere nomi o interi articoli, con minaccia di denunce et al. quando poi chiedo chi è che chiede, allora c'è quel gran silenzio che puzza, e ovviamente non segue più nulla.
> 
> in altre parole, se qualcuno l'ha fatto grossa, non può venire a dire che bisogna eliminare le prove, anche dopo che ha scontato la pena (se vi è stata alcuna). troppo comodo. bisogna cambiare vita e dimostrare che si è cambiati, allora le prove di allora non hanno più alcun peso, se non storico. ma farsi cancellare gli articoli scomodi per continuare a far fesso gli altri, questo no!


ma di cosa parli?
intanto cosa c'entra quello che dici, sul caso Sallusti, non riesco a spiegarlo.
chi avrebbe cercato di nascondere merda?.. semplicemente è stata diffamata una persona, che nel caso specifico è un magistrato, che dava fastidio per altri motivi e si voleva rovinare, rovinandogli la reputazione.

Poi tu avresti un sito?
con dati sensibili?
e lo dici cosi?
come velata minaccia...spero tu stia scerzando.


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> della storia di Sallustri non so nulla. però ho un sito *dove ci sono pubblicati dati scomodi e so che c'è ogni tanto qualcuno che vuole riscrivere la propria storia in modo diverso ... nel senso che tenta a farmi rimuovere nomi o interi articoli, con minaccia di denunce et al. quando poi chiedo chi è che chiede, allora c'è quel gran silenzio che puzza, e ovviamente non segue più nulla.
> 
> *in altre parole, se qualcuno l'ha fatto grossa, non può venire a dire che bisogna eliminare le prove, anche dopo che ha scontato la pena (se vi è stata alcuna). troppo comodo. bisogna cambiare vita e dimostrare che si è cambiati, allora le prove di allora non hanno più alcun peso, se non storico. ma farsi cancellare gli articoli scomodi per continuare a far fesso gli altri, questo no!


ma parli di questo sito?


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Spesso però la diffamazione ha un cuore di vero, e se Sallustri non ha voluto scusarsi, mi fa pensare di vero ce n'è molto. Andremo a vedere come si evolve questa cosa.



reputo sallusti un mentitore di professione della peggiore specie, talmente orgoglioso da non avere le palle nemmeno di scusarsi ed è direttore di un giornale che non userei nemmeno come carta igienica.

Detto questo *non sono d'accordo con la sua incarcerazione, e la trovo gravissima, *anche se ammetto di pensare che se la meriti considerato che ciò che scrive è feccia e non lo reputo nemmeno lontanamente un giornalista, ma un peracottaio di infimo ordine. Ma questo è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma su chi?:mrgreen:


su uno ci sono gli articoli riguardanti i personaggi coinvolti nei paradisi fiscali e condanne per evasione, nomi di truffatori e cose del genere; sull'altro invece le persone implicate nelle vicende della Loggia P2/3/4/X D) ed è lì dove ci sono abbastanza spesso "scontri" di questo genere.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Dicembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ma di cosa parli?
> intanto cosa c'entra quello che dici, sul caso Sallusti, non riesco a spiegarlo.
> chi avrebbe cercato di nascondere merda?.. semplicemente è stata diffamata una persona, che nel caso specifico è un magistrato, che dava fastidio per altri motivi e si voleva rovinare, rovinandogli la reputazione.
> 
> ...


Io ho diversi siti e replicano alcuni articoli raccolti per tematiche precise e ogni tanto ne salta fuori uno che si vuole lavare le mani ancora sporche nell'innocenza. E questo non tollero. Se qualcuno ha giocato sporco resta alla gogna mediatica fino a quando non cambia atteggiamento. Il mio è un giudizio etico e non basato su nessuna direzione politica ... perché onestamente mi fanno schifo tutti.

Questo magistrato, a chi dava tanto noia, che si scomodasse un giornalista? Per farsi incarcerare? Forse sarebbe giunto il tempo di lasciar perdere. Sia dai giornalisti, che per mio gusto indagano troppo (devono raccontare gli eventi, non fare detective), sia dalle persone "perbene" che guardano solo ed esclusivamente nel piatto altrui. Nelle faccende legali ce ne sempre più di una sola verità, ma non siamo noi a dover trarre conclusioni affrettate ... sarà il tempo a svelare chi aveva ragione.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma parli di questo sito?


http://www.loggiap2.com/


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma parli di questo sito?


e daghela...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (3 Dicembre 2012)

*Questo magistrato, a chi dava tanto noia, che si scomodasse un giornalista?* Per farsi incarcerare? Forse sarebbe giunto il tempo di lasciar perdere. Sia dai giornalisti, che per mio gusto indagano troppo (devono raccontare gli eventi, non fare detective), sia dalle persone "perbene" che guardano solo ed esclusivamente nel piatto altrui. Nelle faccende legali ce ne sempre più di una sola verità, ma non siamo noi a dover trarre conclusioni affrettate ... sarà il tempo a svelare chi aveva ragione.[/QUOTE]

un giornalista LIBERO e PULITO non si sarebbe scomodato,
 ma un giornalista CORROTTO e PAGATO ...perchè no?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *reputo sallusti un mentitore di professione della peggiore specie*, talmente orgoglioso da non avere le palle nemmeno di scusarsi ed è direttore di un giornale che non userei nemmeno come carta igienica.
> 
> Detto questo *non sono d'accordo con la sua incarcerazione, e la trovo gravissima, *anche se ammetto di pensare che se la meriti considerato che ciò che scrive è feccia e non lo reputo nemmeno lontanamente un giornalista, ma un peracottaio di infimo ordine. Ma questo è un altro paio di maniche.


allora non è giornalista, è semplicemente uno che si è fatto in qualche modo (probabilmente il solito raccomandato) e che per comodi altrui "professa" il mestiere del raccontapalle.

bisogna che mi interessi alle sue opere, chissa se non ne salta fuori una bella storia da raccontare su di lui ... sarà contentissimo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Dicembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> *Questo magistrato, a chi dava tanto noia, che si scomodasse un giornalista?* Per farsi incarcerare? Forse sarebbe giunto il tempo di lasciar perdere. Sia dai giornalisti, che per mio gusto indagano troppo (devono raccontare gli eventi, non fare detective), sia dalle persone "perbene" che guardano solo ed esclusivamente nel piatto altrui. Nelle faccende legali ce ne sempre più di una sola verità, ma non siamo noi a dover trarre conclusioni affrettate ... sarà il tempo a svelare chi aveva ragione.
> 
> un giornalista LIBERO e PULITO non si sarebbe scomodato,
> ma un giornalista *CORROTTO e PAGATO* ...perchè no?


Fammi indovinare ... è seguace di Berlusconi?


----------



## Spider (3 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> allora non è giornalista, è semplicemente uno che si è fatto in qualche modo (probabilmente il solito raccomandato) e che per comodi altrui "professa" il mestiere del raccontapalle.
> 
> bisogna che mi interessi alle sue opere, chissa se non ne salta fuori una bella storia da raccontare su di lui ... sarà contentissimo


..scusa ma tu il giornalista Sallusti lo conosci, hai mai letto suoi articoli, o ci fai?


----------



## Spider (3 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Fammi indovinare ... è seguace di Berlusconi?


cosa ci sia da scherzare, non capisco.
ma perchè allora intervenire, quando non sia ha un cazzo da dire.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Dicembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> cosa ci sia da scherzare, non capisco.
> ma perchè allora intervenire, quando non sia ha un cazzo da dire.


sto cercando di capire per quale motivo ti incazzi tanto con me. c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge e tuttavia è sottomano. una strana sensazione di aver toccato un tasto dolente.

ripeto, di Sallustri non so nulla, ma questo mio brancolare nel buio ti sembra dare molto fastidio. e mi chiedo perché. e mi diverte. possibile che anche tu non sai nulla di lui?


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Dicembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> si accennava nei primi post, alla famosa libertà di stampa, ora dopo pochi giri,
> ci si accontenta della parola diffamazione, che certo non è più paragonabile alla libertà di stampa.
> 
> Bisognerebbe essre certi almeno di quello che si stampa e non costruire una menzogna per diffamare qualcuno.
> ...



ma lo sapeva eccome, essendo arrogante si è comportato conseguentemente. e ora fa la vittima. ma in galera non ci finirà, vedrai che arrivarà supernapolitano e pace all anima sua e di quella sguattera che si porta a letto ( una, tra le tante )


----------



## Eretteo (4 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sto cercando di capire per quale motivo ti incazzi tanto con me. c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge e tuttavia è sottomano. una strana sensazione di aver toccato un tasto dolente.
> 
> ripeto, di Sallustri non so nulla, ma questo mio brancolare nel buio ti sembra dare molto fastidio. e mi chiedo perché. e mi diverte. possibile che anche tu non sai nulla di lui?


Tu cogli la goliardica ironia di questa fine discussione,sì come antico stregone che da un'ananas distilla una sola potentissima goccia,od quel prode arciere che riusciva a tendere l'arduo arco,e scoccava la freccia attraverso gli anelli di dodici asce prima di accoppare tutti i luridi e viziosi proci.
C'e' pure da dire che qui il compito non e' cosi' improbo,perche'  le asce sono ovunque ed il bersaglio e' tutt'intorno,sì che anche un pupetto riuscirebbe a far centro ad occhi bendati.
Perche' anche un bimbo in fasce riuscirebbe a distinguere lo sconcertante vuoto cerebrale che si annida dietro a certi gioiosi proclami di giubilo;Tarquinio il Superbo e' stato gettato a marcire nelle prigioni Mamertine,non e' proprio come appendere Catilina a testa in giu' ad un esoso distributore di gasogeno,ma al gregge belante basta ed avanza,l'importante e' sempre e comunque avere qualcuno da legare al palo di un rogo di piazza con cui ipnotizzare la massa gaudente che guarda ardere il bieco esponente dell'infinito esercito dei malvagi contro-rivoluzionari.
Legione quest'ultima responsabile di tutti i loro mali,ed ostacolo lieve ma insormontabile al perseguimento dei loro nobili fini di felicita' e giustizia terrena.
Perche' loro non sono come i nemici,che asservono il potere e non usano la testa........loro la testa la usano eccome e da 150 anni,quando uno alla volta ripetono a pappagallo gli stessi stantii e muffosi slogan di meta' '800,sempre quelli,sempre la stessa pippa,sempre e comunque le stesse balle che vien da ridere anche ai loro leader mentre gliele biascicano dai palchi.....ma questo e' usare la testa!
E pure i piedi,perche' c'e' una dignita' tutta imperiale e fiera a pestare i mille confetti che hanno scaricato le mille pecore che ti precedono nella stessa direzione verso il baratro sull'oceano come i Lemming,gli altri pesterebbero semplicemente dei confetti odorosi di metano,mentre loro pestano degli ovetti faberge' che sono stati messi li' per segnare la giusta direzione del luminoso avvenire diretto univocamente verso l'alba dell'ignoranza.
Ma come dicono saggiamente in certe aree bonificate che furono prima dominio degli Estensi,e poi tragicamente propaggine settentrionale del regno di Santa Romana Chiesa,"par i oc an fa mai l'alba!",e infatti cosi' e'.
Come affermo' un grande storico italiano del '900,il peggiore misfatto del fascismo e' stato l'aver lasciato ai comunisti una mentalita' fascista.
Perche' ci vuole un'intelligenza tutta particolare a votare per principio la stessa cosa per 75 anni.....bisogna essere tremendamente innamorati della verita' per tacere delle decine di migliaia di vittime innocenti che dopo la fine della guerra han subito furti,pestaggi,umiliazioni,,stupri,torture,morti orribili ed occultamento dei cadaveri e della verita'......ed oggi che qualcuno dei loro tenta di far luce su questi nobili gesti,gli danno contro col solito armamentario di violenza verbale e fisica.
Perche' come traspare dagli studi sul DNA mitocondriale (che nele sezioni del pci sara' stato all'ordine del giorno...) l'homo sapiens sapiens esiste da piu' o meno 270.000 anni,e durante tutto questo tempo di conflitti ce ne sono stati,con diverse parti di torto e ragione da una parte e dall'altra.....TRANNE che in Italia dall'8 settembre del '43 in poi,quello e' l'unico caso di tutta la storia umana in cui torto e ragione stanno tutto da una parte e tutta dall'altra,qui i buoni e la' gli stronzi,un po' come una donna quando si stanca di uno e lo molla dopo essersene preventivamente trovato un altro.
Serve una fine visione da navigato politico per una cosi' sottile disamina 



exStermy ha detto:


> E' un pezzo di merda circondato da pezzi di merda e merita er carcere con inkulate di negri superdotati...ahahahah
> 
> 
> non solo pubblico' la notizia falsa del magistrato che fece abortire la minorenne, ma per giunta tale articolo era scritto in forma anonima da un altro esemplare pezzo di merda, Renato Farina, gia' radiato dall'ordine dei giornalisti perche' era un agente della Cia col nome Betulla ed organizzava finte interviste ai magistrati per carpire informazioni da passare appunto alla Cia...
> ...


(fra l'altro dire "negro" ormai e' reato,infatti bisognera' cambiare quel famoso componimento che recita "....sei nella terra fredda,sei nella terra negra....",era razzista anche quello che schifo.......e magari nemmeno di sinistra).
Bisogna appartenere ad una provincia in un cui borgo resiste in piazza una statua di un illustre macellaio sovietico,e tutti gli anni in occasione del genetliaco ci sono vecchi con disfunzioni craniali che gli portano un mazzo di rose rosse,per dare corda a certe contumelie




erab ha detto:


> Se lo mettevamo ai domiciliari con "quella là" ci beccavamo una sanzione dell' ONU :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> anche se......
> ...


Ma si sa,piu' ci sono faccine messe in fila,piu' bisogna ridere.
E se non ti viene da ridere vuol che non capisci perche' non usi la tua testa come loro.
Grazie al cielo,si potrebbe aggiungere.
Perche' l'ironia di sinistra e' una cosa seria,e della sinistra non si ride,e per loro la costituzione e la pace sono valori imprescindibili (e infatti con un loro esponente baffuto al governo abbiamo bombardato la Bosnia),e la patria  e' sacra ed onorabile (e infatti dopo un luttuoso e vile attentato eran tutti a festeggiare,compreso un loro esponente di governo,saltando in piazza al grido di 10-100-1000 Nassirya!!),e loro sono seri ed onesti (infatti a sinistra ruberie e malversazioni non le fa nessuno,MAI....),e la cultura e' di sinistra (o almeno cosi' continuano a raccontarsela da 70 anni,puoi  leggerne un sunto sopra....),ed il loro idolo e' stato l'Avvocato perche' aveva intestate due Panda ed era di sinistra (e faceva bene a prenderli per i fondelli),e quando (cioe' sempre) non hanno niente da dire e replicare (perche' per replicare bisogna avere qualcosa nella testa,oltre che le corna sopra) il massimo che sanno fare e' interrompere ed urlare piu' forte,perche' credono da sempre che un raglio (senza offesa per i quadrupedi) a 120 decibel sia meglio che ascoltare un ragionamento a 40 decibel.




Spider ha detto:


> cosa ci sia da scherzare, non capisco.
> ma perchè allora intervenire, quando non sia ha un cazzo da dire.


Ma a questo c'eri gia' abbondantemente arrivato da solo.
Torneranno col loro forbito eloquio,e' li' il divertimento.  :sonar:


----------



## exStermy (4 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu cogli la goliardica ironia di questa fine discussione,sì come antico stregone che da un'ananas distilla una sola potentissima goccia,od quel prode arciere che riusciva a tendere l'arduo arco,e scoccava la freccia attraverso gli anelli di dodici asce prima di accoppare tutti i luridi e viziosi proci.
> C'e' pure da dire che qui il compito non e' cosi' improbo,perche'  le asce sono ovunque ed il bersaglio e' tutt'intorno,sì che anche un pupetto riuscirebbe a far centro ad occhi bendati.
> Perche' anche un bimbo in fasce riuscirebbe a distinguere lo sconcertante vuoto cerebrale che si annida dietro a certi gioiosi proclami di giubilo;Tarquinio il Superbo e' stato gettato a marcire nelle prigioni Mamertine,non e' proprio come appendere Catilina a testa in giu' ad un esoso distributore di gasogeno,ma al gregge belante basta ed avanza,l'importante e' sempre e comunque avere qualcuno da legare al palo di un rogo di piazza con cui ipnotizzare la massa gaudente che guarda ardere il bieco esponente dell'infinito esercito dei malvagi contro-rivoluzionari.
> Legione quest'ultima responsabile di tutti i loro mali,ed ostacolo lieve ma insormontabile al perseguimento dei loro nobili fini di felicita' e giustizia terrena.
> ...


erette', leggo un leggero rodimento di culo...ahahahah

nun e' mica colpa nostra se fondamentalmente siete marci e ve se scopre sempre co' le dita nel barattolo della marmellata...

comunque io sempre maledico chi fermo' i partigiani nel repulisti...ma mai dire mai....piazzale Loreto e' sempre a disposizione

forse ce saremmo liberati anche de te perche' i tuoi tronchi hanno senz'altro quelle radici stramarce e MISERABILI...

ahahahahah


----------



## Eretteo (4 Dicembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> erette', leggo un leggero rodimento di culo...ahahahah
> 
> nun e' mica colpa nostra se fondamentalmente siete marci e ve se scopre sempre co' le dita nel barattolo della marmellata...
> 
> ...


Ancora piu' spassoso di quanto mi aspettassi e pure piu' rapido di quanto potessi sospettare.......il posteriore grazie alla palestra ed una mezza padella di legumi e' ancora piu' in forma del solito,non si registrano tensioni di sorta,peccato solo le troppe ore che tocca passare seduto,ma per vivere bisogna pure far qualcosa.
Mi fa sempre sorridere quel vostro credere a baggianate tipo la superiorita' morale,roba da certi ex magistrati che si scoprono possedere imperi immobiliari,o ex politicanti dell'alta padana che trafficano con autostrade,rimborsi elettolari e quant'altro......ma loro lo facevano per la causa,e la causa e' sacrosanta.
Magari la liberazione d'Italia fosse stata affidata solo ai partigiani,sai quanto olio berresti gratis tutti i giorni,ancora oggi,mentre con le braghette da balilla tenteresti di muovere la panza flaccida per gli esercizi ginnici del sabato mattina?
Io per i piazzali con distributori incorporai avrei delle brillanti idee,ma oggi sarebbero bollate come moderatamente antistoriche e lievemente pregiudizievoli.
Magari fossi cosi' importante da assurgere a livello di tronco,io al massimo sono come l'erba cattiva,e quella si sa,per quanto diserbante comunista misto a fiele tu possa irrorare il giardino,non muore mai.
Molto meglio sradicare gli acculturati compagni;se proprio uno si schifa ad afferrarli per le tre narici piene di caccolette,si possono usare i palchi craniali.
Non credi?


----------



## exStermy (4 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ancora piu' spassoso di quanto mi aspettassi e pure piu' rapido di quanto potessi sospettare.......il posteriore grazie alla palestra ed una mezza padella di legumi e' ancora piu' in forma del solito,non si registrano tensioni di sorta,peccato solo le troppe ore che tocca passare seduto,ma per vivere bisogna pure far qualcosa.
> Mi fa sempre sorridere quel vostro credere a baggianate tipo la superiorita' morale,roba da certi ex magistrati che si scoprono possedere imperi immobiliari,o ex politicanti dell'alta padana che trafficano con autostrade,rimborsi elettolari e quant'altro......ma loro lo facevano per la causa,e la causa e' sacrosanta.
> Magari la liberazione d'Italia fosse stata affidata solo ai partigiani,sai quanto olio berresti gratis tutti i giorni,ancora oggi,mentre con le braghette da balilla tenteresti di muovere la panza flaccida per gli esercizi ginnici del sabato mattina?
> Io per i piazzali con distributori incorporai avrei delle brillanti idee,ma oggi sarebbero bollate come moderatamente antistoriche e lievemente pregiudizievoli.
> ...


confermo il tuo rodimento di culo e ti consiglio una bella pomata....

sei solo un povero fesso che s'illude co' cazzate cosmiche, de giustifica' e de instillarci che un pezzo di merda radiato dall'ordine dei giornalisti perche' a libro paga dei servizi segreti cor nome Betulla e col compito di spandere notizie di merda alla bisogna su giornali manco boni pe' pulirse er culo, abbia agito correttamente, in anonimato co' lo pseudonimo di Dreyfuss, coperto e spalleggiato da un altro pezzo di merda che s'era convinto de pote' fa' che cazzo glje pareva, essendo anche recidivo...

praticamente ti stai dando della testa di cazzo da solo...


----------



## Eretteo (4 Dicembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> confermo il tuo rodimento di culo e ti consiglio una bella pomata....
> 
> sei solo un povero fesso che s'illude co' cazzate cosmiche, de giustifica' e de instillarci che un pezzo di merda radiato dall'ordine dei giornalisti perche' a libro paga dei servizi segreti cor nome Betulla e col compito di spandere notizie di merda alla bisogna su giornali manco boni pe' pulirse er culo, abbia agito correttamente, in anonimato co' lo pseudonimo di Dreyfuss, coperto e spalleggiato da un altro pezzo di merda che s'era convinto de pote' fa' che cazzo glje pareva, essendo anche recidivo...
> 
> praticamente ti stai dando della testa di cazzo da solo...


Sapevo che il livello delle tue argomentazioni sarebbe presto salito come un albatros bolso sul cielo di Citta' del Messico,la mezza pagina del vocaboliario l'ha gia' esaurita ed ora si ricomincia dalle parole piu' importanti,ovverosia quelle concernenti i genitali l'apparato digerente ed i fastidi ad essi correlati.
Non mi sfugge il fulgido esempio di certe (tutte le) riviste di sinistra,che se non fossero sovvenzionate dai fondi statali avrebbero chiuso i battenti da decenni.
Nonostante siano farcite di articoli mirabili per gusto,cultura ed obiettivita' nei giudizi,tocca dire.
Come disprezzare certi assoli di Rossana Rossanda,i gorgheggi di Norma Rangeri,i pezzi di Concita De Gregorio,o "L'amore,le armi" di Alice Oxman?!?
Ovvio che tu li avrai letti tutti,soprattutto l'ultima.
E nella remota ipotesi in cui cio' non fosse,ti esorto a farlo.
Ne vale la pena.


----------



## exStermy (4 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Sapevo che il livello delle tue argomentazioni sarebbe presto salito come un albatros bolso sul cielo di Citta' del Messico,la mezza pagina del vocaboliario l'ha gia' esaurita ed ora si ricomincia dalle parole piu' importanti,ovverosia quelle concernenti i genitali l'apparato digerente ed i fastidi ad essi correlati.
> Non mi sfugge il fulgido esempio di certe (tutte le) riviste di sinistra,che se non fossero sovvenzionate dai fondi statali avrebbero chiuso i battenti da decenni.
> Nonostante siano farcite di articoli mirabili per gusto,cultura ed obiettivita' nei giudizi,tocca dire.
> Come disprezzare certi assoli di Rossana Rossanda,i gorgheggi di Norma Rangeri,i pezzi di Concita De Gregorio,o "L'amore,le armi" di Alice Oxman?!?
> ...


in questo tread si parlava di questo pezzo di merda giustamente sderenato...

nun ce vengo dietro alla tue stronzate perche' ampiamente smerdate anche dalla storia e te lasso percio' da solo a farte le tue seghe nostalgiche, penose e miserabili...

ritieniti comunque pisciato in testa...


----------



## Eretteo (4 Dicembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> in questo tread si parlava di questo pezzo di merda giustamente sderenato...
> Hai ragione,inutile che io ti parli di cose che ignori.....ne avrei per decenni.
> nun ce vengo dietro alla tue stronzate perche' ampiamente smerdate anche dalla storia e te lasso percio' da solo a farte le tue seghe nostalgiche, penose e miserabili...
> Come darti torto?
> ...


Come ripetevo,ci metti poco a fare il giro del tuo vocabolario.
Ma anche se ci sali sopra mettendotelo sotto i tacchi,non ti alzi abbastanza.


----------



## exStermy (4 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Come ripetevo,ci metti poco a fare il giro del tuo vocabolario.
> Ma anche se ci sali sopra mettendotelo sotto i tacchi,non ti alzi abbastanza.


visto che insisti ed a proposito di merda e figure di merda associate a cui siete abituati smazzandovi da cazzari i falsi, te ricordo che il tuo idolo e fonte della verita' con cui avete messo su quella stronzata della Mitrokin e di ranocchio, mortadella etcect...sta a marci' da anni in un carcere elvetico perche' truffatore e fallito conclamato gia' per altre vicende...

me sto a riferi' all'oracolo che faceva lo scaricatore delle cassette al mercato ortofrutticolo e che se spacciava pe' conte...Igor Marini...ahahahahah

ma tu quarda la combinazione alle volte...

come mai tutti i cazzari e falliti se spacciano pe' conti e contesse? forse pecche' nun contano un cazzo?

ahahahahahahahah

Ps: sta' cazzo de pomata la voj mette o no?...poi stai male...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Eretteo (4 Dicembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> visto che insisti ed a proposito di merda e figure di merda associate a cui siete abituati smazzandovi da cazzari i falsi, te ricordo che il tuo idolo e fonte della verita' con cui avete messo su quella stronzata della Mitrokin e di ranocchio, mortadella etcect...sta a marci' da anni in un carcere elvetico perche' truffatore e fallito conclamato gia' per altre vicende...
> 
> me sto a riferi' all'oracolo che faceva lo scaricatore delle cassette al mercato ortofrutticolo e che se spacciava pe' conte...Igor Marini...ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Il lume della tua ragione incendia d'un minio radioso questo bistrattato forum;come sospettavo tutto quanto e' spiegabile con la trita e consunta teoria del complotto.......tutto cio' che riguarda il resto della galassia che non siano i tuoi idoli e' muffa,rancido e fetore....e invece nell'isola felice che trae linfa vitale dalle radici costituite dalla sezione locale,e' tutto un fiorire di onesta',luce e profumo...geniale!
Potrei sospettare che chi cerca di farsi grande con titoli altisonanti potrebbe essere persona costituita per un 10% di arrosto ed un 90% di fumo......come buona parte dei meridionali,la cui massima aspirazione e' farsi dare del "don".
Son soddisfazioni anche quelle.
Basta accontentarsi.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il lume della tua ragione incendia d'un minio radioso questo bistrattato forum;come sospettavo tutto quanto e' spiegabile con la trita e consunta teoria del complotto.......tutto cio' che riguarda il resto della galassia che non siano i tuoi idoli e' muffa,rancido e fetore....e invece nell'isola felice che trae linfa vitale dalle radici costituite dalla sezione locale,e' tutto un fiorire di onesta',luce e profumo...geniale!
> Potrei sospettare che chi cerca di farsi grande con titoli altisonanti potrebbe essere persona costituita per un 10% di arrosto ed un 90% di fumo......come buona parte dei meridionali,la cui massima aspirazione e' farsi dare del "don".
> Son soddisfazioni anche quelle.
> Basta accontentarsi.


Ma non sai le risate a casa mia...con dei miei amici uno dei quali è ingegnere...
a leggere che le esondazioni del Bacchiglione dipendono dalla Ederle e dal Molin...

Allora dicono...
Si in effetti, abbiamo fatto la stessa cosa per il nuovo tribunale di Vicenza...
Sapendo che alle prime pioggie andrà sottoacqua...perchè per colpa della curva del Bacchiglione...l'acqua torna indietro...dal mare verso la sorgente...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2012)

Vedi Eretteo, magari Stermy dice anche cose giuste e vere, ma il modo di porle, stile ringhio di cane stupido, le fa apparire sempre solo polemiche da bar sport, per cui ti passa la voglia di costruire un dialogo o di parlarne seriamente...
E gli si risponde a tema...no?

Un conto è parlare che so del delicato tema di oggetto materiale verso oggetto storico, per cui ci si chiede se il giornalista sia come Tucidide, Senofonte, come Sallustio, o Livio o Tacito...

Un conto è affrontare i temi in certi modi....per cui Stermy in questo 3d mi assomiglia tanto a Berlusconi quando dice che i magistrati sono tutti una banda di comunisti che ce l'hanno su con lui, che non ha mai fatto niente di male no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2012)

sì vabbè, ma non è che si può sempre alzare polveroni per mimetizzare le storiacce, tipo questa
che è e rimane una brutta storia, a prescindere da chi ha fatto di peggio, o meglio, a seconda dei punti di vista


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2012)

a proposito di giornalisti (quelli veri)ho appena saputo di quello che hanno fatto al povero zavoli ,quasi novantenne


----------



## Eretteo (5 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non sai le risate a casa mia...con dei miei amici uno dei quali è ingegnere...
> a leggere che le esondazioni del Bacchiglione dipendono dalla Ederle e dal Molin...
> 
> Allora dicono...
> ...


Cosa mai potrai aspettarti da chi propugna a spada tratta ideali vecchi di 150 anni che non hanno trovato una sola applicazione decente?
Ma cosi' e'.......che poi a sostenere certe contestazioni non sono quasi mai gli abitanti del posto (che hanno tanto da guadagnare) ma buzzurri venuti da fuori.....vedi in val di susa dove han recentemente fermato gente dell'alto adige.
Io sarei estremamente accomodante con 'sta gentaglia e con chi la tollera e sostiene;non volete la galleria in val di susa?Perfetto!La farei nella vallata di fianco dopo avergli fatto ponti d'oro,chiedendo prima alla popolazione cosa ne pensa,ed assumendo tutti nelle FS.
E quelli della val di susa li avrei mandati a quel paese,assunzioni zero per tre generazioni.
Che andassero al centro sociale a lavorare.
Non vuoi raddoppiare la base a vicenza?Benissimo!
La chiudo progressivamente come quella di zelo,e contemporaneamente triplico quella in campania,che la' mi aspettano a braccia aperte.


----------



## Eretteo (5 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì vabbè, ma non è che si può sempre alzare polveroni per mimetizzare le storiacce, tipo questa
> che è e rimane una brutta storia, a prescindere da chi ha fatto di peggio, o meglio, a seconda dei punti di vista


Ovvio,chi non bela nel gregge giusto non fa altro che alzare polveroni per mimetizzare storiacce.
Mica come i giornalisti veri.


----------



## Eretteo (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a proposito di giornalisti (quelli veri)
> Per fortuna che ne rimangono,di quelli veri
> ho appena saputo di quello che hanno fatto al povero zavoli ,quasi novantenne


povero?ma se e' pieno di soldi?almeno sono andati a pescare dove c'e' del pesce.
invece quando vanno a pestare a sangue,uccidere,torturare dei poveracci che non fan notizia (e capita piu' frequentemente di quanto scrivano su certi luminosi fogli progressisti),non ve ne puo' sbattere di meno.
Perche' a sentire i vostri VERI giornalisti,se uno viene derubato di tutto fino alle mutande,e' una rapina finita bene.
Se lo ammazzano anche,e' una rapina finita male.
Se il rapinato reagisce accoppando i delinquenti (e rovinandosi a vita,certi magistrati non aspettano altro),allora e' 'na tragggggedia.


----------



## exStermy (5 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Cosa mai potrai aspettarti da chi propugna a spada tratta ideali vecchi di 150 anni che non hanno trovato una sola applicazione decente?
> Ma cosi' e'.......che poi a sostenere certe contestazioni non sono quasi mai gli abitanti del posto (che hanno tanto da guadagnare) ma buzzurri venuti da fuori.....vedi in val di susa dove han recentemente fermato gente dell'alto adige.
> Io sarei estremamente accomodante con 'sta gentaglia e con chi la tollera e sostiene;non volete la galleria in val di susa?Perfetto!La farei nella vallata di fianco dopo avergli fatto ponti d'oro,chiedendo prima alla popolazione cosa ne pensa,ed assumendo tutti nelle FS.
> E quelli della val di susa li avrei mandati a quel paese,assunzioni zero per tre generazioni.
> ...


na' trapanata inutile di 52km in una montagna di merda con amianto ed anche uranio e con lo standard italico alla cazzo de come se fanno i lavori pe' favori' pure le mafie, te la farei fa' sotto la tua casa e magari se e' in mezzo ar tracciato te la farei pure espropria' pe' pubblica utilita' dandoti le classiche due dita negli occhi...

pe' la serie tutti froci col culo dell'artri...

ora, se tu ne fossi pure contento perche' te fai le pippe a vede' i treni vuoti da un lato all'altro dell'Italy che viaggiano pero' a 300km/h ma con la tua zona ridotta ad una chiavica e lasciandoti pure co' una mano davanti e co' l'altra dietro, confermi d'esse un cojone doc e d'altronde e' dimostrato del perche' i tuoi prima abbiano sostenuto ed ducetto pe' vent'anni e te l'altro ducetto pe' n'artri 20...

te dovevi trasferi' nel quartiere Tamburi di Taranto e ritrovarte co' fiji, mogli, genitori e parenti vari morti pe' corpa dell'Ilva e tu tanto cojone come sei manco te saresti lamentato perche' fondamentalmente... 

TU SEI UNO SCHIAVO  E MERITI D'ESSE TRATTATO COME NA' MERDA!


----------



## Eretteo (5 Dicembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> na' trapanata inutile di 52km in una montagna di merda con amianto ed anche uranio e con lo standard italico alla cazzo de come se fanno i lavori pe' favori' pure le mafie,
> Si,perche' dopo la fine del secondo conflitto mondiale i terroni mafiosi non li mettevano in galera,ma li spedivano in confino al nord,cosi' che espandessero i loro affari.
> Gli standar italici di certe zone del nord non sono quelli che ci sono in certe zone del sud.
> te la farei fa' sotto la tua casa e magari se e' in mezzo ar tracciato te la farei pure espropria' pe' pubblica utilita' dandoti le classiche due dita negli occhi...
> ...


invece tu ragioni con la tue testa ed hai idee originali a iosa.
ti arrabatti fra le 5 parolacce che conosci suscitando commiserazione


----------



## exStermy (5 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> invece tu ragioni con la tue testa ed hai idee originali a iosa.
> ti arrabatti fra le 5 parolacce che conosci suscitando commiserazione


se sei uscito una testa di cazzo nera senz'artro hai avuto dei "buoni" esempi in famija...

magari mi' padre ha sparato a quarche bastardo de casa tua e spero che l'abbia pure centrato quanno stava sulle montagne romagnole...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se sei uscito una testa di cazzo nera senz'artro hai avuto dei "buoni" esempi in famija...
> 
> magari mi' padre ha sparato a quarche bastardo de casa tua e spero che l'abbia pure centrato quanno stava sulle montagne romagnole...


Per fortuna sono arrivati gli americani...


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> povero?ma se e' pieno di soldi?almeno sono andati a pescare dove c'e' del pesce.
> invece quando vanno a pestare a sangue,uccidere,torturare dei poveracci che non fan notizia (e capita piu' frequentemente di quanto scrivano su certi luminosi fogli progressisti),non ve ne puo' sbattere di meno.
> Perche' a sentire i vostri VERI giornalisti,se uno viene derubato di tutto fino alle mutande,e' una rapina finita bene.
> Se lo ammazzano anche,e' una rapina finita male.
> Se il rapinato reagisce accoppando i delinquenti (e rovinandosi a vita,certi magistrati non aspettano altro),allora e' 'na tragggggedia.


povero come essere umano torturato.
lui o un poveraccio non meritano questo trattamento, amen


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2012)

*Ertteo*



Eretteo ha detto:


> povero?ma se e' pieno di soldi?almeno sono andati a pescare dove c'e' del pesce.
> invece quando vanno a pestare a sangue,uccidere,torturare dei poveracci che non fan notizia (e capita piu' frequentemente di quanto scrivano su certi luminosi fogli progressisti),non ve ne puo' sbattere di meno.
> Perche' a sentire i vostri VERI giornalisti,se uno viene derubato di tutto fino alle mutande,e' una rapina finita bene.
> Se lo ammazzano anche,e' una rapina finita male.
> Se il rapinato reagisce accoppando i delinquenti (e rovinandosi a vita,certi magistrati non aspettano altro),allora e' 'na tragggggedia.


I signori magistrati,unica categoria di persona a non pagare quando sbagliano,non sanno cosa significa subire una rapina,avere una pistola puntata,e le reazioni inconsulte determinate da questo tipo di violenze,se il rapinato reagisce e accoppa i delinquenti,io non esulto,ma neanche me ne dispiaccio....!!Mi dispiaccio tanto quando i delinquenti sparano e uccidono per guadagnare la fuga e l'impunità,ma in questo stato sembra permnesso....!!


----------



## exStermy (5 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> I signori magistrati,unica categoria di persona a non pagare quando sbagliano,non sanno cosa significa subire una rapina,avere una pistola puntata,e le reazioni inconsulte determinate da questo tipo di violenze,se il rapinato reagisce e accoppa i delinquenti,io non esulto,ma neanche me ne dispiaccio....!!Mi dispiaccio tanto quando i delinquenti sparano e uccidono per guadagnare la fuga e l'impunità,ma in questo stato sembra permnesso....!!


beh se reagisci sparando ed anche lo ammazzi al chiuso de casa tua o del negozio, nun te fanno un cazzo giustamente...

so' cazzi tua se lo insegui fuori e te metti a spara'...

scusa neh, ma perche' me devo trova', per ipotesi in mezzo al fuoco e centrato da uno che magari fa cagare pure come mira e solo pe' recuperarse er Rolex? sei assicurato , nun rompe li cojoni...

per me e' giusto evitare proprio il far-west che ce sta in america ed il proliferare di gente armata in giro...

guarda come so' contenti la'...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2012)

*Stermy*



exStermy ha detto:


> beh se reagisci sparando ed anche lo ammazzi al chiuso de casa tua o del negozio, nun te fanno un cazzo giustamente...
> 
> so' cazzi tua se lo insegui fuori e te metti a spara'...
> 
> ...


D'accordo su evitare il far-west,e ogni forma di giustizia privata,meno d'accordo sul fatto che se spari dentro casa tua non ti fanno nulla...provaci e ti ritrovi a raccogliere le saponette a San Vittore!!!


----------



## exStermy (5 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> D'accordo su evitare il far-west,e ogni forma di giustizia privata,meno d'accordo sul fatto che se spari dentro casa tua non ti fanno nulla...provaci e ti ritrovi a raccogliere le saponette a San Vittore!!!


mah, a me nun risulta manco un solo caso al gabbio...

specie se dici che ti stavano minacciando e nun stavano gia' scappando...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato v (5 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> D'accordo su evitare il far-west,e ogni forma di giustizia privata,meno d'accordo sul fatto che se spari dentro casa tua non ti fanno nulla...provaci e ti ritrovi a raccogliere le saponette a San Vittore!!!


no. 

"L’art. 52, comma 2, introdotto dalla l. n. 59 del 2006, ha stabilito la presunzione di sussistenza del requisito della proporzione tra offesa e difesa, quando sia configurabile la violazione di domicilio dell’aggressore, ossia l’effettiva introduzione del soggetto nel domicilio altrui, contro la volontà del soggetto legittimato ad escluderne la presenza. In tale caso, l’uso dell’arma legittimamente detenuta è ritenuto proporzionato per legge, se finalizzato a difendere la propria o l’altrui incolumità ovvero i beni propri o altrui, quando non vi è desistenza e vi è pericolo d’aggressione".
(Corte Cost.)


si è stabilita per legge la proporzionalità tra offesa e reazione nel caso vi sia violazione di domicilio, modificando il vecchio art. 52 c.p. (legittima difesa).
ovviamente la reazione armata deve essere inevitabile, vale a dire, non si è nella possibilità di ricorrere ad un'alternativa (fuga, allontanamento).


----------



## free (5 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ovvio,chi non bela nel gregge giusto non fa altro che alzare polveroni per mimetizzare storiacce.
> Mica come i giornalisti veri.


a me è chiaro da tempo che i giornali servono per avere informazioni (vabbè, esagero) e, quindi, farsi una propria personalissima idea, a prescindere da chi scriva gli articoli
è ovvio che i giornalisti ce la raccontino, ma è altrettanto ovvio che, con un po' di pazienza e buona volontà, nonchè buonsenso, si riesca ad avere delle proprie opinioni un po' su tutto ciò che ci interessa, mediante operazioni di sottrazione di faziosità di vario tipo e colore
ergo: non so nemmeno cosa sia il gregge giusto di cui vai cianciando


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Invece*



Non Registrato v ha detto:


> no.
> 
> "L’art. 52, comma 2, introdotto dalla l. n. 59 del 2006, ha stabilito la presunzione di sussistenza del requisito della proporzione tra offesa e difesa, quando sia configurabile la violazione di domicilio dell’aggressore, ossia l’effettiva introduzione del soggetto nel domicilio altrui, contro la volontà del soggetto legittimato ad escluderne la presenza. In tale caso, l’uso dell’arma legittimamente detenuta è ritenuto proporzionato per legge, se finalizzato a difendere la propria o l’altrui incolumità ovvero i beni propri o altrui, quando non vi è desistenza e vi è pericolo d’aggressione".
> (Corte Cost.)
> ...


Questi sono gli articoli,poi c'è il libero convincimento del giudice,il caso giusto è di quel gioielliere mi sembra di milano che ha sparato nella sua gioielleria a due rapinatori,uccidendone uno,è stato condannato in primo grado,per eccesso di leggittima difesa,e non è la prima volta,e non sto qui ad elencarti i guai che passano molti rappresentanti delle forze dell'ordine che sparano durante un inseguimento,o quando vengono speronati ad un posto di blocco!Le leggi sono una cosa,come vengono applicate sono un'altra!RIPETO:nessuno far-west,ma capire che che chi subisce una rapina violenta possa avere una reazione spropositata....io non mi sento di condannare certe reazioni!


----------



## Eretteo (6 Dicembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se sei uscito una testa di cazzo nera senz'artro hai avuto dei "buoni" esempi in famija...
> 
> magari mi' padre ha sparato a quarche bastardo de casa tua e spero che l'abbia pure centrato quanno stava sulle montagne romagnole...


La tua veggente ha la sfera di cristallo appannata,dal momento che t'ha fornito visioni sui miei ascendenti tanto granitiche,quanto fallaci.
Spiacente,ma nessuno dei miei avi ha passato certi anni imboscato in comode ridotte appenniniche,passando il tempo con atti "eroici" che poi sono stati spazzati via con quel bel colpone di spugna che e' stata l'amnistia nel dopoguerra.
Non affronti uno che uno di quella miriade di temi che ti vengono sottoposti,non ti presti ad alcun ragionamento,non mostri capacita' di elaborazione,vai avanti a motti e slogan che risalgono alla seconda meta' dell'800,quando la destra storica ha cessato di esistere.
Vai avanti imperterrito sparando quelle poche cartucce che sarebbero;sterco,pezzo di sterco,testa di pene,sodomizzazioni con enormi peni di colori esotici,ahahahah.....e qui hai finito il tuo vocabolario,come uno stretto all'angolo che ringhia minaccioso ad inesistenti fantasmi minacciosi.
Sei di quelli che andrebbero ad incendiare e sparare sui gazebo di gente che non vota come te,e non ti chiedi perche' i gazebo del pd,domenica,non li ha cacati quasi nessuno.
Nemmeno quelli come te che avrebbero potuto (invece che scrivere amenita' mentre ti spolveri le natiche ipertrofiche ed ipotoniche) fare una cosa intelligente,cioe' votare Renzi.
Invece esultate per Bersani,cioe' quello che va bene a tutti (voi e gli altri),perche' con la continuita' non cambia mai niente.
E continuerai a farti prendere per i fondelli da chi urla "Conflitto di interessi!!",e poi in 5 anni 5 di governo non ha trovato il tempo di fare una legge una.
Da chi ai tempi del sindacalismo d'assalto,andava in certe acciaierie altoatesine a gridare "Cavi opevai,io lo so come vi sentite!"...e dopo 3 decimi di secondo sentivi due madonne,ed una chiave inglese gli sfiorava il sigaro e la preziosa sciarpina di lana pregiata.
E poi ancora "La proprieta' privata e' un reato!!"....pero' poi s'e' fatto la villa con piscina in Umbria e la barchetta,ed ha smesso di urlare,e' diventato buono e tranquillo e mansueto,come tutti.
Non sai di quei gioiellieri,benzinai,gente aggredita in casa che viene rovinata dallo zilath di turno,tu la cronaca non la senti e se la senti son balle controreazionarie,non sai niente,tu vivi su Nibiru,non sulla Terra.
E vai avanti a slogan per abbattere le mura della citta dei nemici.
Non ricordi mai che dopo l'assedio vittorioso il generale va a bere e l'ariete viene riposto sul carro da guerra con le corna ammaccate.
Da uno che anagraficamente potrebbe essermi genitore,mi aspettavo molto di piu'.
Sei scontato e deludente.










Minerva ha detto:


> povero come essere umano torturato.
> lui o un poveraccio non meritano questo trattamento, amen




Solita non-notizia,che le menti aperte accolgono con la logica televisiva del "porello!".
Come quando ieri han detto a certi tg che a Taranto uno s'e' infortunato sul lavoro,e sarebbe una notizia?
In Italia ogni giorno piu' di tre persone muoiono sul lavoro,e molte di piu' rimangono ferite piu' o meno gravemente.
Ma quelle non fan notizia perche' non sono a Taranto.
Cosi' i tanti anziani che vengono malmenati,torturati,alcuni perfino violentati,uccisi fra mille tormenti e derubati,non fan notizia come una botta data col calcio di una rivoltella sul cranio della persona importante e di sinistra.








free ha detto:


> ergo: non so nemmeno cosa sia il gregge giusto di cui vai cianciando



Quello per cui  dopo Nassirya si festeggia;quello che il 25 Aprile e' la loro festa come se avessero vinto la guerra;quello che se si condanna un giornalista avverso e' una roba da onanismo,mentre uno dei propri e' 'na cosa da fascisti;quello che se un bambino di prima elementare si chiamasse Benito od Italo le viscide,frigide ed ignoranti maestrine di sinistra insoddisfatte lo farebbero a pezzi;quello che i nazisti alle fosse ardeatine sono state bestie perche' invece dei fucilati giusti ne han prelevati 5 in piu',mentre gli eroici partigiani che hanno ucciso 33 ragazzi tedeschi facendoli saltare in aria (proprio perche' sapevano che i tedeschi per rappresaglia avrebbero accoppato 10 volte tanto) erano furbi e sono santi;quello che da una vita in tutte le occasioni raglia le solite corbellerie,perche' se una bestialita' la dice uno e' un conto,se la dicono in tanti diventa meglio del libro rosso.


----------



## milli (6 Dicembre 2012)

> Quello per cui dopo Nassirya si festeggia;quello che il 25 Aprile e' la loro festa come se avessero vinto la guerra;quello che se si condanna un giornalista avverso e' una roba da onanismo,mentre uno dei propri e' 'na cosa da fascisti;quello che se un bambino di prima elementare si chiamasse Benito od Italo le viscide,frigide ed ignoranti maestrine di sinistra insoddisfatte lo farebbero a pezzi;quello che i nazisti alle fosse ardeatine sono state bestie perche' invece dei fucilati giusti ne han prelevati 5 in piu',mentre gli eroici partigiani che hanno ucciso 33 ragazzi tedeschi facendoli saltare in aria (proprio perche' sapevano che i tedeschi per rappresaglia avrebbero accoppato 10 volte tanto) erano furbi e sono santi;quello che da una vita in tutte le occasioni raglia le solite corbellerie,perche' se una bestialita' la dice uno e' un conto,se la dicono in tanti diventa meglio del libro rosso.



Questo ed altro perchè chi ha vinto (!) la guerra ha riscritto la storia a suo piacimento. La favola che la liberazione dell'Italia è merito dei partigiani ancora ce la raccontano. Ma senza gli alleati ancora stavamo ad aspettare. Sulla storia delle fosse ardeatine la penso esattamente come te. E mi indigna vedere come sono stati incensati quei partigiani che hanno provocato la rappresaglia. Chi ha organizzato e realizzato l'attentato era perfettamente al corrente che ci sarebbe stata una rappresaglia e per essere davvero degli eroi avrebbero dovuto consegnarsi ai tedeschi.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> > Quello per cui dopo Nassirya si festeggia;quello che il 25 Aprile e' la loro festa come se avessero vinto la guerra;quello che se si condanna un giornalista avverso e' una roba da onanismo,mentre uno dei propri e' 'na cosa da fascisti;quello che se un bambino di prima elementare si chiamasse Benito od Italo le viscide,frigide ed ignoranti maestrine di sinistra insoddisfatte lo farebbero a pezzi;quello che i nazisti alle fosse ardeatine sono state bestie perche' invece dei fucilati giusti ne han prelevati 5 in piu',mentre gli eroici partigiani che hanno ucciso 33 ragazzi tedeschi facendoli saltare in aria (proprio perche' sapevano che i tedeschi per rappresaglia avrebbero accoppato 10 volte tanto) erano furbi e sono santi;quello che da una vita in tutte le occasioni raglia le solite corbellerie,perche' se una bestialita' la dice uno e' un conto,se la dicono in tanti diventa meglio del libro rosso.
> 
> 
> 
> Questo ed altro perchè chi ha vinto (!) la guerra ha riscritto la storia a suo piacimento. La favola che la liberazione dell'Italia è merito dei partigiani ancora ce la raccontano. Ma senza gli alleati ancora stavamo ad aspettare. Sulla storia delle fosse ardeatine la penso esattamente come te. E mi indigna vedere come sono stati incensati quei partigiani che hanno provocato la rappresaglia. Chi ha organizzato e realizzato l'attentato era perfettamente al corrente che ci sarebbe stata una rappresaglia e per essere davvero degli eroi avrebbero dovuto consegnarsi ai tedeschi.


Desso eh...desso eh...
Se arriva Stermy vedi...
Ora io non nego che in certe parti d'Italia la resistenza sia stato un fenomeno di eroi...
Ma a sentire il racconto dei protagonisti nostrani, da noi...sono stati solo un'accozzaglia di ubriaconi che razziavano i contadini e che hanno creato casini con i tedeschi...
Da cui in un paese vicino...bruciata la chiesa, ucciso il prete, e tot contadini...messi su un carro ed esibiti a monito in piazza al paese...

A detta dei vecchi, quando finalmente è arrivato il 25 aprile, nessuno aveva più voglia di casini e si è fatto tutto come dicevano gli alleati, consegnate volentieri le armi...perchè americani avevano molto cibo da dare...e c'era molta fame...

Insomma i vecchi del paese dicono...che si è fatto il possibile per evitare un immenso casin...
La guerra civile...

Ma mio bisnonno paterno pippo, fu pestato dai fascisti perchè uscendo dal bar ubriaco cantava..."Bandiera rossa la trionferà sui cessi pubblici della città!"...mio nonno materno era capo via...e si era fatto amico dei tedeschi...i quali regalavano a lui...carbone in cambio di ordine e pulizia entro la via. C'era un certo "tigre" partigiano...che aveva certe idee...mio nonno diceva che per la pace nella via...avevano fatto in modo che il "tigre" lasciasse la nostra valle e andasse a fare l'eroe in altipiano....
Poi ad una certa ora era cura di mio nonno che tutte le luci fossero spente...perchè passava sempre un aereo...che chiamavano pippo pure quello...

Ma non nego che la resistenza abbia avuto il suo ruolo nella liberazione dell'Italia...
Che non fu affatto operazione facile...e molto più lunga di quanto si credesse...

Due anni eh?
Ma è indubbio che le forze erano impari...

La Wermarcht era qualcosa di micidiale...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

http://www.centrostudiluccini.it/attivita/quadernoIstrevi.pdf


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2012)

in guerra la gente muore, nelle guerre civili, pure
sarebbe anche ora di smetterla di tirare i morti per la giacca, dedicandogli poche righe imbarazzanti e resuscitandoli pro Sallusti (che tra l'altro è ancora vivo e vegeto a casina della santanchè, e non in una comoda ridotta appenninica, ahilui)
ma per piacere...


----------



## Non Registrato v (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questi sono gli articoli,poi c'è il libero convincimento del giudice,il caso giusto è di quel gioielliere mi sembra di milano che ha sparato nella sua gioielleria a due rapinatori,uccidendone uno,è stato condannato in primo grado,per eccesso di leggittima difesa,e non è la prima volta,e non sto qui ad elencarti i guai che passano molti rappresentanti delle forze dell'ordine che sparano durante un inseguimento,o quando vengono speronati ad un posto di blocco!Le leggi sono una cosa,come vengono applicate sono un'altra!RIPETO:nessuno far-west,ma capire che che chi subisce una rapina violenta possa avere una reazione spropositata....io non mi sento di condannare certe reazioni!



non le condanno nemmeno io, se proporzionate all'offesa.
neanche i giudici possono farlo.

il gioielliere è stato indagato e poi ASSOLTO per legittima difesa.
se ricordo bene, la procura aveva aperto un'indagine a suo carico, ipotizzando l'eccesso di difesa, perchè la pistola del rapinatore era risultata finta.
proprio perchè la nuova norma prevede la proporzionalità per legge tra offesa e difesa nel caso si violi un domicilio, quindi toglie argini alla reazione armata, è chiaro che la perizia nell'accertamento dei fatti è doppiamente dovuta.
non si può correre il rischio di trasformare la nuova disposizione in materia di legittima difesa in una licenza di uccidere.
occhio che si parla anche di "pericolo di aggressione" e qui si apre un mondo...

il convincimento del giudice è libero entro i limiti definiti da norme e criteri processuali cui non può venir meno.


----------



## exStermy (6 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La tua veggente ha la sfera di cristallo appannata,dal momento che t'ha fornito visioni sui miei ascendenti tanto granitiche,quanto fallaci.
> Spiacente,ma nessuno dei miei avi ha passato certi anni imboscato in comode ridotte appenniniche,passando il tempo con atti "eroici" che poi sono stati spazzati via con quel bel colpone di spugna che e' stata l'amnistia nel dopoguerra.
> Non affronti uno che uno di quella miriade di temi che ti vengono sottoposti,non ti presti ad alcun ragionamento,non mostri capacita' di elaborazione,vai avanti a motti e slogan che risalgono alla seconda meta' dell'800,quando la destra storica ha cessato di esistere.
> Vai avanti imperterrito sparando quelle poche cartucce che sarebbero;sterco,pezzo di sterco,testa di pene,sodomizzazioni con enormi peni di colori esotici,ahahahah.....e qui hai finito il tuo vocabolario,come uno stretto all'angolo che ringhia minaccioso ad inesistenti fantasmi minacciosi.
> ...


sinceramente non meriti risposte e per non deluderti, ti rimando definitivamente a cagare...


----------



## exStermy (6 Dicembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> > Quello per cui dopo Nassirya si festeggia;quello che il 25 Aprile e' la loro festa come se avessero vinto la guerra;quello che se si condanna un giornalista avverso e' una roba da onanismo,mentre uno dei propri e' 'na cosa da fascisti;quello che se un bambino di prima elementare si chiamasse Benito od Italo le viscide,frigide ed ignoranti maestrine di sinistra insoddisfatte lo farebbero a pezzi;quello che i nazisti alle fosse ardeatine sono state bestie perche' invece dei fucilati giusti ne han prelevati 5 in piu',mentre gli eroici partigiani che hanno ucciso 33 ragazzi tedeschi facendoli saltare in aria (proprio perche' sapevano che i tedeschi per rappresaglia avrebbero accoppato 10 volte tanto) erano furbi e sono santi;quello che da una vita in tutte le occasioni raglia le solite corbellerie,perche' se una bestialita' la dice uno e' un conto,se la dicono in tanti diventa meglio del libro rosso.
> 
> 
> 
> Questo ed altro perchè chi ha vinto (!) la guerra ha riscritto la storia a suo piacimento. La favola che la liberazione dell'Italia è merito dei partigiani ancora ce la raccontano. Ma senza gli alleati ancora stavamo ad aspettare. Sulla storia delle fosse ardeatine la penso esattamente come te. E mi indigna vedere come sono stati incensati quei partigiani che hanno provocato la rappresaglia. Chi ha organizzato e realizzato l'attentato era perfettamente al corrente che ci sarebbe stata una rappresaglia e per essere davvero degli eroi avrebbero dovuto consegnarsi ai tedeschi.


ed allora un popolo senz'armi che cazzo deve fa'?

abbozzare all'invasore per paura delle rappresaglie?

me dispias' ma sinceramente non capisci un cazzo su questi temi e te consiglierei d'evita' altre figure di merda....

te ricordo solo che i fortissimi yankee perdono puntualmente le guerre a causa delle guerriglie e non per le guerre in scenario aperto...Vietnam, Irak, Afghanistan...

te bastano?...e mo' ritorna pure all'uncinetto e nun rompe li cojoni su argomenti piu' grandi de te...

ahahahahahah


----------



## milli (6 Dicembre 2012)

te piacerebbe che facessi l'uncinetto eh?  Nuovo depositario della verità assoluta!


----------



## exStermy (6 Dicembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> te piacerebbe che facessi l'uncinetto eh?  Nuovo depositario della verità assoluta!


nun so' depositario de verita' assolute ma nun sparo cazzate come te e chi ragiona (???) come te sugli atti della resistenza perche' dimostri appunto de non sape' e capi' un cazzo pensando d'esse una co' le palle in tempo de pace cor culo ar caldo e co' la panza strapiena...

le tue palle invece se vedono benissimo che bastano un paio de corna pe' mannarte ar manicomio, figurate in tempo de guerra che cazzo de coglioni usciresti pe' fa' atti de guerra contro gl'invasori...

ma vai  a cagare e sciacquati la bocca prima di valutare co' la tua capoccia chi ha sacrificato la vita pe' farte sta in un paese libero...

o magari te eri n'artra che ce sguazzava coi nazisti e sei scampata alla vendetta...

ringrazia er culo avuto allora e falla finita...


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nun so' depositario de verita' assolute ma nun sparo cazzate come te e chi ragiona (???) come te sugli atti della resistenza perche' dimostri appunto de non sape' e capi' un cazzo pensando d'esse una co' le palle in tempo de pace cor culo ar caldo e co' la panza strapiena...
> 
> le tue palle invece se vedono benissimo che bastano un paio de corna pe' mannarte ar manicomio, figurate in tempo de guerra che cazzo de coglioni usciresti pe' fa' atti de guerra contro gl'invasori...
> 
> ...


ma infatti, alla fine non si capisce che avrebbe voluto chi si addentra in simili distinguo a proposito della resistenza
avrebbe dovuto vincere Hitler?
robe da non credere


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti, alla fine non si capisce che avrebbe voluto chi si addentra in simili distinguo a proposito della resistenza
> avrebbe dovuto vincere Hitler?
> robe da non credere


Paese libero...
Solo perchè siamo finiti sotto la Nato, anzichè sotto il maresciallo Tito:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Paese libero...
Con le basi Nato ovunque...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ci siamo comportati bene...
Gli americani se ne sono andati...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E tutte le vittime delle rappresaglie naziste?
E tutti i nostri soldati italiani deportati in germania a partire dal 9 settembre 1943...

Ohi ragazzi fino all'8 settembre 1943 le truppe REGOLARI italiane erano alleati ai tedeschi eh?

Dalla sera alla mattina ci siamo ritrovati che i tedeschi nostri nemici e paese occupato dai tedeschi e poi dagli alleati...

Ma ovvio ci siamo liberati tutti da soli....

E anzi ce l'abbiamo fatta senza il piano marschall...

Tutto piovuto dal cielo, grazie ad abili mosse dello stato italiano...no?

In fondo cacciati i savoia e il re di maggio, a giugno tutti ricchi sfondati...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Volevo vedere io se finivamo come la yugoslavia...che bella libertà che c'era...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

W la libertààààààààààààààààààààààààà

Ma sopra casa mia sulle mie colline...loro vigilavano...

http://www.nikemissile.altervista.org/Gruppo67-6.html


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

W la libertààààààààààà

E da qui base logistica per bombardare Belgrado...e i compagni tutti zitti e boni....

A partire da Dalema....eheheheheheheeh

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caserma_Ederle


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

w la libertàààààààààààààààààà

e i missili partivano da qui...

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Base_aerea_di_Aviano


Libertà pagata a prezzi carissimi...
Non c'è militare italiano che abbia in canna un proiettile
che la Nato non voglia...

E se fa come dice la Nato
Altrimenti giù bombe...

W la libertàààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààà


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Paese libero...
> Solo perchè siamo finiti sotto la Nato, anzichè sotto il maresciallo Tito:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Paese libero...
> ...



aridaje! c'era la guerra civile, in guerra la gente muore

mio nonno era ufficiale di complemento in dalmazia, l'8 settembre: hanno consegnato le armi e sono stati mandati in germania nei campi di prigionia, e riusciva a mangiare qualcosa quando gli arrivavano i pacchi dalla croce rossa, grazie ai parenti svizzeri di mia nonna, poi ha scritto a mia nonna di tenere gli alimenti per i loro bambini perchè ha capito che l'Italia era in ginocchio e non c'era più nulla da mangiare
allora si è pentito di avere consegnato le armi, anche se probabilmente è stata la cosa che gli ha salvato la vita; lui era molto giovane, ma aveva già una famiglia a casa, decisioni difficili da prendere nella confusione più totale


----------



## exStermy (6 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> aridaje! c'era la guerra civile, in guerra la gente muore
> 
> mio nonno era ufficiale di complemento in dalmazia, l'8 settembre: hanno consegnato le armi e sono stati mandati in germania nei campi di prigionia, e riusciva a mangiare qualcosa quando gli arrivavano i pacchi dalla croce rossa, grazie ai parenti svizzeri di mia nonna, poi ha scritto a mia nonna di tenere gli alimenti per i loro bambini perchè ha capito che l'Italia era in ginocchio e non c'era più nulla da mangiare
> allora si è pentito di avere consegnato le armi, anche se probabilmente è stata la cosa che gli ha salvato la vita; lui era molto giovane, ma aveva già una famiglia a casa, decisioni difficili da prendere nella confusione più totale


ma te ci perdi ancora tempo con questi che sono ed allevano smidollati e debosciati boni a parla' de tattiche e strategie militari cor culo ar caldo e la panza piena ma che se cagano sotto gia' pe' no' scippo o per un paio de corna ar semaforo...

e' proprio vero che le opinioni so' come er culo...ognuno ne ha uno e la bocca serve solo pe' darce fiato...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato v ha detto:


> no.
> 
> "L’art. 52, comma 2, introdotto dalla l. n. 59 del 2006, ha stabilito la presunzione di sussistenza del requisito della proporzione tra offesa e difesa, quando sia configurabile la violazione di domicilio dell’aggressore, ossia l’effettiva introduzione del soggetto nel domicilio altrui, contro la volontà del soggetto legittimato ad escluderne la presenza. In tale caso, l’uso dell’arma legittimamente detenuta è ritenuto proporzionato per legge, se finalizzato a difendere la propria o l’altrui incolumità ovvero i beni propri o altrui, quando non vi è desistenza e vi è pericolo d’aggressione".
> (Corte Cost.)
> ...


scusa, col cazzo che faccio scappare uno che entra in casa mia. lo immobilizzo a forza di botte che si ricorda tutte le volte quando aprirà una porta e ai CC racconto che è "caduto dalle scale". compreso le virgolette, ovviamente.

perché sia ben chiaro, uno che entra in casa mia, lo fa per rubare o disturbare o peggio, e non posso sapere cosa aveva in mente di fare, mica glielo chiedo! gli spacco la testa non tanto simbolicamente e poi dio riconosce i suoi, se dovesse crepare.

ma sono anche certo che la prossima volta, se ci sarà, avrà cura di non farsi beccare e, certo al duecento percento, non verrà mai più in casa mia. cosa che nessuna legge e nessun giudizio mi può garantire, ma la mia "firma", sì.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questi sono gli articoli,poi c'è il libero convincimento del giudice,il caso giusto è di quel gioielliere mi sembra di milano che ha sparato nella sua gioielleria a due rapinatori,uccidendone uno,è stato condannato in primo grado,per eccesso di leggittima difesa,e non è la prima volta,e non sto qui ad elencarti i guai che passano molti rappresentanti delle forze dell'ordine che sparano durante un inseguimento,o quando vengono speronati ad un posto di blocco!Le leggi sono una cosa,come vengono applicate sono un'altra!RIPETO:nessuno far-west,ma capire che che chi subisce una rapina violenta possa avere una reazione spropositata....io non mi sento di condannare certe reazioni!


in nessun paese, se non Italia, sento che la polizia passa per guai quando spara a un delinguente. in Germania sparano un colpo in aria e il secondo al cuore. la gente lo sa. sono decine di anni che non sento di qualcuno che si è fatto sparare. a quanto pare il sistema funziona bene!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> aridaje! c'era la guerra civile, in guerra la gente muore
> 
> mio nonno era ufficiale di complemento in dalmazia, l'8 settembre: hanno consegnato le armi e sono stati mandati in germania nei campi di prigionia, e riusciva a mangiare qualcosa quando gli arrivavano i pacchi dalla croce rossa, grazie ai parenti svizzeri di mia nonna, poi ha scritto a mia nonna di tenere gli alimenti per i loro bambini perchè ha capito che l'Italia era in ginocchio e non c'era più nulla da mangiare
> allora si è pentito di avere consegnato le armi, anche se probabilmente è stata la cosa che gli ha salvato la vita; lui era molto giovane, ma aveva già una famiglia a casa, decisioni difficili da prendere nella confusione più totale


Si...
Sai proprio quest'estate a Trieste un signore classe 1922 mi raccontò la sua odissea di militare...
L'8 settembre era in Sicilia.
Ci mise due mesi a tornare a casa.
Ma mi disse che a molti suoi compagni non è andata così bene.

Un conto era consegnare le armi e consegnarsi ai tedeschi, un conto era sfuggire a loro, nascondendosi qui e là...
e sfuggendo ai rastrellamenti.

Ma senti che dialogo.
De Gasperi: Ehi Paperon de Paperoni tu ci devi aiutare, siamo nella merda.

Paperon: Ok, ma Togliatti e i comunisti devono essere fora dalle balle.

De Gasperi: Mi dispiace cacciare via Togliatti e i suoi, significa far cadere l'Italia in una guerra civile, e vi costerebbe dieci volte di quanto vi chiedo.

Ah va ben...prendi qui questa manciata di dollari e levati dai coglioni.

Grazie signore!
Ossequi.


----------



## free (7 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> in nessun paese, se non Italia, sento che la polizia passa per guai quando spara a un delinguente.* in Germania sparano un colpo in aria e il secondo al cuore. la gente lo sa.* sono decine di anni che non sento di qualcuno che si è fatto sparare. a quanto pare il sistema funziona bene!



ma che meraviglia! ma che bel sistema! 
e il cuore si può centrare benissimo anche sparando alle spalle, che si vuole di più??

miiiii


----------



## Eretteo (7 Dicembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sinceramente non meriti risposte e per non deluderti, ti rimando definitivamente a cagare...


Praticamente sei come la ballerina del confetto Falqui + la ragazza che corre nell'atollo tropicale delle fave di Fuca + il gufetto della dolce Euchessina,dovessi dar retta ai tuoi ritmi sarei calato di 6 taglie,e gia' sono abbastanza magro.
Ovviamente non hai alcunche' da rispondere,lanci i tuoi vacui strali e poi sei sempre li' che tronchi la discussione con la solita pletora di parolacce.
Ti inalberi per un direttore condannato per diffamazione ad un magistrato,mentre quando un altro magistrato qualche giorno fa critica aspramente una sentenza della consulta come politica,e mettendo quindi in dubbio le prerogative di questo supremo organo giudicante dello stato,allora come niente fosse,li' sei sordo,cieco e muto.
Avresti taciuto se una cosa simile l'avesse pronunziata un direttore di giornale che disprezzi?
Nemmeno questa notizia e' arrivata ai tuoi padiglioni auricolari orientati selettivamente verso una parte e stranamente refrattari verso l'altra?
Praticamente e' come se Ulisse si fosse fatto tappare l'orecchio destro per non sentir bestemmiare i vogatori stimolati dalle frustate,mentre quello sinistro pulito con la doccia emozionale di acqua termale per cogliere fino in fondo il dolce canto delle sirene.
Ora che t'ho dato del vetusto abbarbicato a vuoti ideali che mai han trovato pratica realizzazione e mai la troveranno per la stessa natura umana,reciti la parte del vecchio saggio che ha ricostruito la nazione dalle macerie facendoci trovare la pappa pronta.
Se senti freddo e' perche' in pianura padana c'e' freddo ed umido,non perche' la destra t'ha lasciato senza legna.
E la tua panza vuota sarebbe curioso misurarla,magari dal nutrizionista,quello che ti dice all'istante se sei ancora provato dalla resistenza oppure hai abbondantemente recuperato,con tutti i bastimenti di fettuccine che avrai scaricato diligentemente.
Ti fanno schifo gli stati uniti e decanti l'insicurezza che albergherebbe laggiu'?
Ma ci sei mai stato in quelle sconfinate praterie,con le case una qua ed una la',che nemmeno hanno le imposte,e mai nessun forestiero che anche solo si avvicinasse,e perche' mai?
Forse perche' se di notte senti qualcuno nel giardino,gli chiedi d'identificarsi e costui non lo fa,gli tiri un pallottolone e poi la poizia se lo viene a prendere per portarlo al beccamorto.
E non mi sono mai sentito cosi' sicuro in vita mia,visto che sapevo dov'era in camera da letto il revolver per difendermi.
Mentre nella civilissima itaGlia,la settimana scorsa,in due case del quartiere sono entrati i ladri narcotizzando tutti nel sonno.
Compreso un frugoletto di nemmeno due anni d'eta',che in ospedale son riusciti a risvegliare dopo due giorni,e Dio solo sa se non abbia subito danni cerebrali.
E nella remota ipotesi in cui anche le forze dell'ordine trovassero i responsabili,i tuoi amici con la toga sai che condannona gli comminerebbero?
Perche' l'itaGlia e' l'unico stato furbo del mondo,qui il magistrato ha facolta' di INTERPRETARLA,la legge.
E quando sbaglia per definizione non paga,mai.




free ha detto:


> ma infatti, alla fine non si capisce che avrebbe voluto chi si addentra in simili distinguo a proposito della resistenza
> avrebbe dovuto vincere Hitler?
> robe da non credere


Come al solito non c'e' peggiore ottuso di chi fa finta di esserlo.
Stiamo parlando di quelle nobili operazioni,compiute a guerra finita,in cui  bande di elementi d'ogni risma (coprendosi con l'aureola della vendetta=giustizia sociale di sinistra) per anni andarono di notte a prelevare la gente indifesa e disarmata nelle case,e tralasciando per amor di brevita' tutte le eroiche nefandezze che dovettero passare questi infelici,ti ricordo che nel 1948 c'era ancora gente che spariva nel nulla.
Alla fine di 'sta mattanza furono decine di migliaia i morti ammazzati,e di tanti di loro a tutt'oggi non si sa nulla,volatilizzati.
Ma tu ovviamente sei contro queste bieche revisioni,la verita' promana dal tuo centro sociale e da quello soltanto.
Ovviamente non sai che in certe zone del nord a fine '44/inizio '45 c'era la leva obbligatoria anche per i ragazzini,e se uno era renitente c'erano esplicite minacce ai familiari.
Non hai niente da dire sui ragazzini di 16,15,anche 14 anni fucilati dai tuoi eroi perche' repubblichini o chierichetti.
Non sai niente di tante ragazzine che prima di essere uccise dovettero passare le pene dell'inferno.
I morti da ricordare sono solo quelli buoni,le vie da intitolare solo agli eroi,i parenti che si son fatti loro malgrado la guerra ed hanno avuto non tutti la fortuna di tornare a casa li hai solo tu,le pensioni di guerra sono da assegnare solo ai partigiani e non ai repubblichini.
Perche' poi il 25 aprile comparve dal nulla una massa di partigiani sconfinata piu' delle armate di Serse,si parla di parecchie centinaia di migliaia.
E tantissimi tirati a lucido,con le divise nuove e stirate,che pareva avessero passato proprio pochi,di quei 20 mesi di guerra civile,in montagna.
Fossero stati cosi' tanti non ci sarebbe stato un fazzoletto libero in tutto l'appennino,ma tant'e',lode imperitura agli eroi e damnatio memoriae agli sconfitti.
E continuate pure a sognare i vostri idoli,magari premiati con prestigiosi riconoscimenti internazionali e reduci da certe repubblichine dove hanno militato,avendo l'accortezza di non pubblicizzarlo troppo in giro per qualche decennio.
Vae victis!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma che meraviglia! ma che bel sistema!
> e il cuore si può centrare benissimo anche sparando alle spalle, che si vuole di più??
> 
> miiiii


mi compiaccio della tua comprensione :rotfl:

dall'altra parte, i criminali, se si fanno beccare, si devono trattare come criminale. solo in Italia chi commette un crimine, torna lo stesso giorno a casa. in tutto il resto del mondo, chi è solo sospettato di un crimine, va in galera.

ho visto ancora e ancora, che anche il più colpevole, trovato con le mani nel sacco, costituito e confessato di omicidi colposi quali ad esempio i fuggiti da incidenti mortali per uno o più coinvolti, non c'è "custodia". quindi il domani quel delinquente si mette nuovamente in macchina e falcia, ubriaco un'altra volta, altre persone.

chi invece si difende o difende i diritti dei cittadini (polizia) deve per forza non passare dei guai, se per indole del criminale questo non si ferma all'intimazione e quindi viene ferito o ucciso. se questo non può avvenire, allora c'è qualcosa di grave che non va. in tal caso la popolazione non è protetta dalla criminalità e se lo stato protegge i criminali, allora è uno stato totalitario e di dittatura.


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Quibbel*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> in nessun paese, se non Italia, sento che la polizia passa per guai quando spara a un delinguente. in Germania sparano un colpo in aria e il secondo al cuore. la gente lo sa. sono decine di anni che non sento di qualcuno che si è fatto sparare. a quanto pare il sistema funziona bene!


In america prima ti ammanettano,controllano chi sei,poi ti lascinao andare,per tutelare l'incolumità degli operatori di polizia!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> In america prima ti ammanettano,controllano chi sei,poi ti lascinao andare,per tutelare l'incolumità degli operatori di polizia!


ma negli inseguimenti? mi pare che negli USA possono anche sparare subito a bersaglio.


----------



## free (7 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *mi compiaccio della tua comprensione* :rotfl:
> 
> dall'altra parte, i criminali, se si fanno beccare, si devono trattare come criminale. solo in Italia chi commette un crimine, torna lo stesso giorno a casa. in tutto il resto del mondo, chi è solo sospettato di un crimine, va in galera.
> 
> ...



ma ne sono entusiasta proprio! pensa che bello essere per caso sulla traiettoria del tiro a segno, o essere scambiati per un malvivente!

saprai sicuramente che in Italia c'era la c.d. legge Reale, antiterrorismo, poi abrogata, che ha causato un certo numero di morti innocenti, ma proprio quelli che passavano di lì per caso

secondo me, invece, sarebbe meglio aumentare i controlli, e conseguentemente il numero delle forze dell'ordine e le attrezzature adatte (si parla da anni di carenza di benzina per le macchine, rendiamoci conto...)
il controllo ora viene percepito come una sorta di sfiga, poichè è piuttosto raro, e l'aumento di controlli includerebbe anche il caso degli automobilisti (sai quanta gente gira senza patente e senza assicurazione? parecchia, ormai)

altre soluzioni per ora non ne vedo
del resto: che fine hanno fatto le ronde padane? tutte chiacchiere e distintivo (per fortuna)


----------



## free (7 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Come al solito non c'e' peggiore ottuso di chi fa finta di esserlo.
> Stiamo parlando di quelle nobili operazioni,compiute a guerra finita,in cui  bande di elementi d'ogni risma (coprendosi con l'aureola della vendetta=giustizia sociale di sinistra) per anni andarono di notte a prelevare la gente indifesa e disarmata nelle case,e tralasciando per amor di brevita' tutte le eroiche nefandezze che dovettero passare questi infelici,ti ricordo che nel 1948 c'era ancora gente che spariva nel nulla.
> Alla fine di 'sta mattanza furono decine di migliaia i morti ammazzati,e di tanti di loro a tutt'oggi non si sa nulla,volatilizzati.
> Ma tu ovviamente sei contro queste bieche revisioni,la verita' promana dal tuo centro sociale e da quello soltanto.
> ...



guarda, con me caschi proprio male
il mio centro sociale, come lo chiami tu, è la mia città, una città di provincia in cui ci conosciamo un po' tutti
ad es. conosco di persona un noto veneto repubblichino doc, che scrive articoli su uno dei pochi periodici nostalgici, il cui titolo inizia con boia e finisce con molla...ti dice niente? abita vicino a me, mi regala sempre il periodico e ha scritto anche un'autobiografia sul suo ruolo nel buro marine, me l'ha regalata con una bella dedica, ogni tanto ci vediamo al bar per un caffè
poi c'è il figlio del podestà, che però festeggia le fiamme bianche con un altro gruppo (perchè tra loro 4 gatti rimasti si odiano, eh), ogni tanto fanno cene a cui non sono mai andata,benchè invitata,  ma ci va una delle mie migliori amiche perchè il padre è di famiglia fascista pure lui...etc. etc...
come vedi, non schifo nessuno e, allo stesso modo, non idolatro nessuno
invece da te, siete ancora immersi nel ventennio?:rotfl:
complimenti!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma ne sono entusiasta proprio! pensa che bello essere per caso sulla traiettoria del tiro a segno, o essere scambiati per un malvivente!
> 
> saprai sicuramente che in Italia c'era la c.d. legge Reale, antiterrorismo, poi abrogata, che ha causato un certo numero di morti innocenti, ma proprio quelli che passavano di lì per caso
> 
> ...


ok, fai più controlli. poi, esce uno che si deve arrestare. scappa. ovvio.

il "controllore" italiano deve prima leggere il regolamento. intanto il criminale sfugge e non deve neanche correre. va via dalla scena di delitto. se lo prendono perché hanno a mente il regolamento, viene rilasciato entro 24 ore, noncurante della gravità del crimine per cui è ricercato. tuttavia, in Italia ci sono criminali morti, perché eventualmente un carabiniere si assume la responsabilità di ucciderlo quando occorre.

il tedesco lo intima a fermarsi, o spara. spara un colpo in aria, e se non si ferma ancora, lo secca. come avevo già detto, per decine di anni nessuno si è più fatto uccidere per resistenza all'arresto.

quel che non trovo accettabile nel sistema di controllo Italiano, che non può arrestare un criminale in tutti i modi necessari, senza che la polizia sia personalmente perseguitato per legittima difesa di sua o altrui persona (perché di fatto difende altre persone).

non parlo di abuso. parlo di legittimo arresto di un criminale.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> guarda, con me caschi proprio male
> il mio centro sociale, come lo chiami tu, è la mia città, una città di provincia in cui ci conosciamo un po' tutti
> ad es. conosco di persona un noto veneto repubblichino doc, che scrive articoli su uno dei pochi periodici nostalgici, il cui titolo inizia con boia e finisce con molla...ti dice niente? abita vicino a me, mi regala sempre il periodico e ha scritto anche un'autobiografia sul suo ruolo nel buro marine, me l'ha regalata con una bella dedica, ogni tanto ci vediamo al bar per un caffè
> poi c'è il figlio del podestà, che però festeggia le fiamme bianche con un altro gruppo (perchè tra loro 4 gatti rimasti si odiano, eh), ogni tanto fanno cene a cui non sono mai andata,benchè invitata,  ma ci va una delle mie migliori amiche perchè il padre è di famiglia fascista pure lui...etc. etc...
> ...


per me, Eretteo ha voluto svelare il segreto di una mente e di un modo di pensare in particolare. l'ho capito benissimo. non ha a che fare con la storia, ma con il modo di ricordare, pensare e agire. e questi si dimostrano solo con i fatti del passato.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> per me, Eretteo ha voluto svelare il segreto di una mente e di un modo di pensare in particolare. l'ho capito benissimo. non ha a che fare con la storia, ma con il modo di ricordare, pensare e agire. e questi si dimostrano solo con i fatti del passato.


e, citando me stesso, se qualcuno dice che mi comporto da crucco, è perché ho una storia che spiega come pensa un crucco. io magari della storia non so nulla, ma il modo di fare storia è sempre lo stesso.


----------



## Eretteo (7 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma ne sono entusiasta proprio! pensa che bello essere per caso sulla traiettoria del tiro a segno, o essere scambiati per un malvivente!
> 
> Niente,non e' che non c'arrivi,e' che non vuoi arrivarci.
> Diceva quel saggio che repetita iuvant,ma e' veramente dura.
> ...


Appunto.
Ora che quell'altro non registrato non puo' momentaneamente fare ahah,ci pensa la sua sostituta.
L'umorismo di sinistra dilaga.



free ha detto:


> guarda, con me caschi proprio male
> il mio centro sociale, come lo chiami tu, è la mia città, una città di provincia in cui ci conosciamo un po' tutti
> ad es. conosco di persona un noto veneto repubblichino doc, che scrive  articoli su uno dei pochi periodici nostalgici, il cui titolo inizia con  boia e finisce con molla...ti dice niente? abita vicino a me, mi regala  sempre il periodico e ha scritto anche un'autobiografia sul suo ruolo  nel buro marine, me l'ha regalata con una bella dedica, ogni tanto ci  vediamo al bar per un caffè
> poi c'è il figlio del podestà, che però festeggia le fiamme bianche con  un altro gruppo (perchè tra loro 4 gatti rimasti si odiano, eh), ogni  tanto fanno cene a cui non sono mai andata,benchè invitata,  ma ci va  una delle mie migliori amiche perchè il padre è di famiglia fascista  pure lui...etc. etc...
> ...


Eh,la mitica ironia di sinistra,da sganasciarsi.....
Si,siete voi ad essere avanti.
Talmente tanto da attribuire agli altri i vostri migliori difetti.
E da non capire che dopo 70 anni siete ancora al palo perche' non volete ammettere di aver coperto,per far bella figura con la storia,dei crimini inumani commessi contro gente inerme ed indifesa.
Da autentici coraggiosi quali siete.
Forse dopo quasi 3/4 di secolo sarebbe il caso d'interrogare le ultime mummie ancora in vita che hanno eroicamente partigianato sotto le vostre insegne,e far loro confessare tutto cio' che sanno circa quelle migliaia di persone scomparse nel nulla a guerra conclusa,da anni.
Cosi' che i discendenti di quei poveracci abbiano almeno qualche spoglia mortale da tumulare,e su cui pregare.
E poi sarebbe anche ora che vi vergognaste.
Mica tanto,solo un po'.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> guarda, con me caschi proprio male
> il mio centro sociale, come lo chiami tu, è la mia città, una città di provincia in cui ci conosciamo un po' tutti
> ad es. conosco di persona un noto veneto repubblichino doc, che scrive articoli su uno dei pochi periodici nostalgici, il cui titolo inizia con boia e finisce con molla...ti dice niente? abita vicino a me, mi regala sempre il periodico e ha scritto anche un'autobiografia sul suo ruolo nel buro marine, me l'ha regalata con una bella dedica, ogni tanto ci vediamo al bar per un caffè
> poi c'è il figlio del podestà, che però festeggia le fiamme bianche con un altro gruppo (perchè tra loro 4 gatti rimasti si odiano, eh), ogni tanto fanno cene a cui non sono mai andata,benchè invitata,  ma ci va una delle mie migliori amiche perchè il padre è di famiglia fascista pure lui...etc. etc...
> ...


Beh non sai le figuracce a casamia quando vengono persone e vedono l'agenda che uso per segnarmi i registri dell'organo...per me fu solo un lavoro...non avrei mai creduto che destasse così scandalo eh?

Però poi mi fanno...me ne passi una sottobanco?

Ma toh la vendono anche su ebay

http://annunci.ebay.it/annunci/libr...benito-mussolini-agenda-storica-2009/37401396

Ma se vuoi abbiamo anche l'agenda della superbeton del gruppo grigolin....

E non ti dico i calendari che ho combinato con le foto delle amiche...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Ora che quell'altro non registrato non puo' momentaneamente fare ahah,ci pensa la sua sostituta.
> L'umorismo di sinistra dilaga.
> 
> ...


Già che fine hanno fatto tanti italiani?
SOno partiti per l'URSS...e non se ne è più saputo nulla...
CHe i compagni sovietici li abbiano massacrati?

Che ne sai tu di un campo di grano?
Che ne sai tu di un amore un po' strano?

Forse Togliatti lo saaaaaaaaaaa...
Se fai come Togliatti
non ti puoi certo sbagliààààààààààà....


----------



## free (7 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ok, fai più controlli. poi, esce uno che si deve arrestare. scappa. ovvio.
> 
> il "controllore" italiano deve prima leggere il regolamento. intanto il criminale sfugge e non deve neanche correre. va via dalla scena di delitto. se lo prendono perché hanno a mente il regolamento, viene rilasciato entro 24 ore, noncurante della gravità del crimine per cui è ricercato. tuttavia, in Italia ci sono criminali morti, perché eventualmente un carabiniere si assume la responsabilità di ucciderlo quando occorre.
> 
> ...


ma, a me non sembra affatto così
tant'è vero che la maggior parte delle persone dietro le sbarre è in regime di carcerazione preventiva, mica ai definitivi, il che vuol dire che sono stati fermati, arrestati, poi il magistrato li ha interrogati e ha confermato l'arresto, ad indagini ancora in  corso, ovviamente
che poi escano "facilmente" è possibile, ma vengono irrogate sanzioni alternative, perchè le carceri scoppiano, appunto
poi, nel caso che hai citato prima, dell'omicidio colposo dovuto ad incidente stradale, è la norma di legge a stabilire che l'omicidio commesso da chi è sotto effetto di sostanze di vario tipo è colposo e non doloso o preterintenzionale, anche se si è cercato più volte di introdurre l'actio libera in causa, con scarsi risultati; ergo, è la legge che va cambiata


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma, a me non sembra affatto così
> tant'è vero che la maggior parte delle persone dietro le sbarre è in regime di carcerazione preventiva, mica ai definitivi, il che vuol dire che sono stati fermati, arrestati, poi il magistrato li ha interrogati e ha confermato l'arresto, ad indagini ancora in  corso, ovviamente
> che poi escano "facilmente" è possibile, ma vengono irrogate sanzioni alternative, perchè le carceri scoppiano, appunto
> poi, nel caso che hai citato prima, dell'omicidio colposo dovuto ad incidente stradale, è la norma di legge a stabilire che l'omicidio commesso da chi è sotto effetto di sostanze di vario tipo è colposo e non doloso o preterintenzionale, anche se si è cercato più volte di introdurre l'actio libera in causa, con scarsi risultati; ergo, è la legge che va cambiata


guarda, non troppo tempo fa, da noi è stato investito un bambino 11enne da uno che ha sorpassato in mezzo al paese, per l'altro contromano, lo scuolabus come uno sparato (credo a 70 km/h) e lo ha scaraventato contro una macchina proveniente dal controsenso che appunto cercava evitarlo. Quella macchina che era stata coinvolta dal primo, ha messo il ragazzo sotto e lo ha ucciso. Il primo è fuggito. Un tipico caso che ha fatto solo clamore perché era un bambino che tutti conosciavamo almeno di vista e perché era undicenne. ma potrei anche raccontare di uno che andava di sera in paese senza luci nella nebbia e ha falciato 12 ragazzi assieme al mio cugino 13enne, in attesa sul marciapiede. anche lui scappato.

le due storie sono simili tranne per un fatto: il primo è agli arresti domiciliari in attesa del improbabile processo perché magari va in prescrizione, l'altro all'ergastolo in prigione. cioè c'è qualcosa che realmente non va.

e poi, poveretti. guarda le prigioni sono sovraffollati in tutto il mondo, è la natura della prigione che non sia una casa accogliente. ora vado a farmi arrestare in norvegia, dove mi danno 3 stanze con tutto quel che serve per 20 anni gratuito, dove non devo fare un cazzo dalla mattina alla sera e dove posso scrivere tutto quel che mi pare per la vita dopo. questi sono i paragoni che i "nostri" usano per descrivere invece la nostra situazione delle prigioni. ma, come dappertutto, nessuno sarebbe disposto a migliorare la situazione, da cominciare a fare meno lo stupido.

perché alla fine, di stupidi si tratta.


----------



## free (7 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> guarda, non troppo tempo fa, da noi è stato investito un bambino 11enne da uno che ha sorpassato in mezzo al paese, per l'altro contromano, lo scuolabus come uno sparato (credo a 70 km/h) e lo ha scaraventato contro una macchina proveniente dal controsenso che appunto cercava evitarlo. Quella macchina che era stata coinvolta dal primo, ha messo il ragazzo sotto e lo ha ucciso. Il primo è fuggito. Un tipico caso che ha fatto solo clamore perché era un bambino che tutti conosciavamo almeno di vista e perché era undicenne. ma potrei anche raccontare di uno che andava di sera in paese senza luci nella nebbia e ha falciato 12 ragazzi assieme al mio cugino 13enne, in attesa sul marciapiede. anche lui scappato.
> 
> le due storie sono simili tranne per un fatto: il primo è agli arresti domiciliari in attesa del improbabile processo perché magari va in prescrizione, l'altro all'ergastolo in prigione. cioè c'è qualcosa che realmente non va.
> 
> ...



scusa ma non capisco con chi te la prendi esattamente
che la legge sia troppo permissiva è vero, ma i giudici devono applicarla, e non è insolito che giudici "coraggiosi" vengano poi cassati nei gradi seguenti
che la maggior parte della gente guidi normale e non sia stupida, mi pare che sia vero, altrimenti non potremmo mettere i piedi fuori di casa, con il traffico che c'è
che le prigioni siano sovraffollate in tutto il mondo non lo so, può darsi, si vede che ognuno c'ha i guai suoi, ed altre soluzioni per ora non ce ne sono
non so nemmeno io che sto difendendo, ammesso che lo stia facendo


----------



## free (7 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Ora che quell'altro non registrato non puo' momentaneamente fare ahah,ci pensa la sua sostituta.
> L'umorismo di sinistra dilaga.
> 
> ...



ma cosa non ti è chiaro nelle parole guerra civile?
e magari se la smettessi di darmi del voi...
forse se ne potrebbe riparlare
o forse no, boh


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa ma non capisco con chi te la prendi esattamente
> che la legge sia troppo permissiva è vero, ma i giudici devono applicarla, e non è insolito che giudici "coraggiosi" vengano poi cassati nei gradi seguenti
> che la maggior parte della gente guidi normale e non sia stupida, mi pare che sia vero, altrimenti non potremmo mettere i piedi fuori di casa, con il traffico che c'è
> che le prigioni siano sovraffollate in tutto il mondo non lo so, può darsi, si vede che ognuno c'ha i guai suoi, ed altre soluzioni per ora non ce ne sono
> *non so nemmeno io che sto difendendo,* ammesso che lo stia facendo


stavamo parlando della troppa responsabilità personale del poliziotto Italiano in caso di uccisione di un criminale in fuga e come funziona invece la cosa altrove 

siamo d'accordo quindi che la differenza sta nelle leggi e bisogna cambiarle? 

in modo che la polizia possa svolgere il compito di protezione civile senza che i criminali possano rivendicare diritti che in altri paesi se la sognano? :rotfl:


----------



## free (8 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> stavamo parlando della troppa responsabilità personale del poliziotto Italiano in caso di uccisione di un criminale in fuga e come funziona invece la cosa altrove
> 
> *siamo d'accordo quindi che la differenza sta nelle leggi e bisogna cambiarle? *
> 
> in modo che la polizia possa svolgere il compito di protezione civile senza che i criminali possano rivendicare diritti che in altri paesi se la sognano? :rotfl:


cioè reintroducendo la legge Reale antiterrorismo, tipo la vostra? 
no
ma avete ancora il suicidio in carcere con una coltellata alla schiena, modello baader-meinoff?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> cioè reintroducendo la legge Reale antiterrorismo, tipo la vostra?
> no
> ma avete ancora il suicidio in carcere con una coltellata alla schiena, modello baader-mainoff?


il suicidio assistito esiste in tutti paesi. le persone realmente scomode, che per legge non si possono eliminare, si fanno avere un incidente con esito spiacevole. lo fanno in germania, in francia, in italia, in russia e negli usa.

non bisogna reintrodurre una legge viziata, ma togliere i vizi alle leggi che tuttora proteggono i criminali. come diceva Eretteo, se il compito delle forze dell'ordine è farsi massacrare dai dimostranti, allora mi propongo come cecchino anonimo e chissà se non mi assumono sottobanco. sarà come giocare al videogame. si spara nel mucchio e ogni vandalo colpito è cento euro ... allettante prospettiva, non trovi?


----------



## free (8 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> il suicidio assistito esiste in tutti paesi. le persone realmente scomode, che per legge non si possono eliminare, si fanno avere un incidente con esito spiacevole. lo fanno in germania, in francia, in italia, in russia e negli usa.
> 
> non bisogna reintrodurre una legge viziata, ma togliere i vizi alle leggi che tuttora proteggono i criminali. come diceva Eretteo, se il compito delle forze dell'ordine è farsi massacrare dai dimostranti, allora mi propongo come cecchino anonimo e chissà se non mi assumono sottobanco. sarà come giocare al videogame. si spara nel mucchio e ogni vandalo colpito è cento euro ... allettante prospettiva, non trovi?



guarda, io credo sinceramente che quando le forze dell'ordine vengono massacrate dai dimostranti, la colpa sia dei capi delle forze dell'ordine, magari per vari motivi...
però rivolgo un pensiero alle persone massacrate da alcuni agenti, ne abbiamo avuti di casi veramente vergognosi, purtroppo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> guarda, io credo sinceramente che quando le forze dell'ordine vengono massacrate dai dimostranti, la colpa sia dei capi delle forze dell'ordine, magari per vari motivi...
> *però rivolgo un pensiero alle persone massacrate da alcuni agenti,* ne abbiamo avuti di casi veramente vergognosi, purtroppo


anche noi. ma anche lì, loro sono in carcere, spodestati e mai più riassunti. se gli va grasso dopo il rilascio troveranno un lavoro nei bagni pubblici. non potranno mai più prendere un incarico a pubblico servizio. mai.

un poliziotto assassino o corrotto non viene assunto da nessuno. l'unica via è lasciare il paese. infatti all'estero trovi di falliti poliziotti tedeschi, se è per questo, dove si guadagnano il pane come guardiani, guardie del corpo e detective privati. dove magari sono anche bravi. ma in germania non c'è più posto per loro.

in Italia invece abbiamo avuto alcuni casi vergognosi, ma la colpa non è solo dei capi, ma anche dei singoli poliziotti. un capo che ordina una cosa eticamente inaccettabile, come ad esempio sparare nel mucchio come ho cinicamente nominato sopra, non deve essere ascoltato e il poliziotto deve rifiutarsi a seguire l'ordine. ma spesso non lo fa, perché solo l'ubbidiente fa carriera, nella mente di molti. invece per salire i gradini che contano, bisogna essere giusti.

per tornare in tema, io trovo assolutamente giusto sparare a un criminale in fuga che si da alle gambe per sfuggire all'arresto e che non si ferma nemmeno dopo uno sparo di preavviso. trovo giusto che il gioelliere uccide il ladro che è entrato con un'arma per rubargli il pane quotidiano. anche se l'arma è un coltellino Opinel n. 1. trovo giusto che i ladri presi in fragrante spesso "cadono dalle scale" prima che lo si consegna alle forze dell'ordine, dove forse cadono altre volte perché magari non hanno percepito che è un modo per vendicarsi delle leggi ingiuste, che le fanno uscire ancor prima della visita del giudice. almeno così la pena l'hanno in parte scontata.

perché se lo vediamo bene, se la legge fosse giusta e applicata nel modo giusto, nessuno alzerebbe le mani contro ladri et al, ma sarebbe ben contento a consegnarli alla legge. ma qui c'è chi si fa di trofeo gli arresti e ride pure, denunciando chi svolge il lavoro di protezione civile con tanta abnegazione. perché da poliziotto si muore anche, e non per caduta dalle scale.


----------



## free (8 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## free (8 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> anche noi. ma anche lì, loro sono in carcere, spodestati e mai più riassunti. se gli va grasso dopo il rilascio troveranno un lavoro nei bagni pubblici. non potranno mai più prendere un incarico a pubblico servizio. mai.
> 
> un poliziotto assassino o corrotto non viene assunto da nessuno. l'unica via è lasciare il paese. infatti all'estero trovi di falliti poliziotti tedeschi, se è per questo, dove si guadagnano il pane come guardiani, guardie del corpo e detective privati. dove magari sono anche bravi. ma in germania non c'è più posto per loro.
> 
> ...


purtroppo è vero, è un lavoro molto particolare, per il quale bisogna avere una certa predisposizione, nonchè nervi saldi e anche tanta professionalità


----------



## oscuro (8 Dicembre 2012)

*quibbel e free.*

La questione è diversa!Manca la copertura politica,gli agenti dei vari reparti mobili sanno già in partenza,che dovranno prenderle senza reagire,che le cariche saranno cariche di alleggerimento,e comunque in qualsiasi carica dovrà esserci la polizia scientifica che filmerà il tutto,per giustificare qualsiasi azione!Se la carica va oltre,se qualche agente esagera e purtroppo succede,il giorno dopo ci sarà il solito attacco di giornali di sinistra,le solite interrogazioni parlamentari,ed il funzionario che ha ordinato la carica avrà la carriera a rischio,se non peggio!Quindi il poliziotto ferito rientra in una logica fisiologica,il manifestante con casco e passamontagna è solo un semplice manifestante e se viene ferito la polizia è fascista!Oggi è facile filmare il tutto,le forze dell'ordine sono sole,e sono l'anello debole di questo sistema,sono fra l'incudine e il martello,sono LA VALVOLA DI SFOGO DI QUESTO DISAGIO SOCIALE, a questa classe politica smidollata va bene così!Per completezza di informazione sarebbe giusto dire che fra gli operatori delle forze dell'ordine ci sono anche mele marce e teste di cazzo,che certo non agevolano i compiti di chi opera con criterio e buon senso!Questa è l'italia!


----------



## free (9 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> La questione è diversa!Manca la copertura politica,gli agenti dei vari reparti mobili sanno già in partenza,che dovranno prenderle senza reagire,che le cariche saranno cariche di alleggerimento,e comunque in qualsiasi carica dovrà esserci la polizia scientifica che filmerà il tutto,per giustificare qualsiasi azione!Se la carica va oltre,se qualche agente esagera e purtroppo succede,il giorno dopo ci sarà il solito attacco di giornali di sinistra,le solite interrogazioni parlamentari,ed il funzionario che ha ordinato la carica avrà la carriera a rischio,se non peggio!Quindi il poliziotto ferito rientra in una logica fisiologica,il manifestante con casco e passamontagna è solo un semplice manifestante e se viene ferito la polizia è fascista!Oggi è facile filmare il tutto,le forze dell'ordine sono sole,e sono l'anello debole di questo sistema,sono fra l'incudine e il martello,sono LA VALVOLA DI SFOGO DI QUESTO DISAGIO SOCIALE, a questa classe politica smidollata va bene così!Per completezza di informazione sarebbe giusto dire che fra gli operatori delle forze dell'ordine ci sono anche mele marce e teste di cazzo,che certo non agevolano i compiti di chi opera con criterio e buon senso!Questa è l'italia!



di recente ho letto un articolo a proposito dei disordini di qualche giorno fa, in cui si diceva che il sindacato degli agenti, in aperta polemica con il ministero degli interni, si rifiutava di scrivere sui caschi il n. di matricola (ed anzi, per protesta avrebbero voluto scrivere: "?"), poichè sono i capi che organizzano le azioni, ergo, gli agenti che eseguono gli ordini ritengono di essere penalizzati dall'esposizione del n. di matricola, poichè in tal modo chi dà gli ordini beneficerebbe di una ingiustificata diminuzione di responsabilità
se ho capito bene


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (9 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> di recente ho letto un articolo a proposito dei disordini di qualche giorno fa, in cui si diceva che il sindacato degli agenti, in aperta polemica con il ministero degli interni, si rifiutava di scrivere sui caschi il n. di matricola (ed anzi, per protesta avrebbero voluto scrivere: "?"), poichè sono i capi che organizzano le azioni, ergo, gli agenti che eseguono gli ordini ritengono di essere penalizzati dall'esposizione del n. di matricola, poichè in tal modo chi dà gli ordini beneficerebbe di una ingiustificata diminuzione di responsabilità
> se ho capito bene


Bah, sento lo stridere delle unghie sul vetro con questa spiegazione.
La responsabilità dell'ordine è del capo, la responsabilità delle esagerazioni è degli agenti che esagerano.
Un agente che ha la coscienza a posto e si comporta secondo le regole non ha nulla da nascondere.
Anche i nazisti che gestivano i lager tentarono di scusarsi con la storia dell'"esecuzione degli ordini".
Un poliziotto che dovesse accettare di eseguire nefandezze per ordine superiore è colpevole tanto quanto chi gliele ha ordinate.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Bah, sento lo stridere delle unghie sul vetro con questa spiegazione.
> La responsabilità dell'ordine è del capo, la responsabilità delle esagerazioni è degli agenti che esagerano.
> Un agente che ha la coscienza a posto e si comporta secondo le regole non ha nulla da nascondere.
> Anche i nazisti che gestivano i lager tentarono di scusarsi con la storia dell'"esecuzione degli ordini".
> Un poliziotto che dovesse accettare di eseguire nefandezze per ordine superiore è colpevole tanto quanto chi gliele ha ordinate.


Ma li hai mai visti i poliziotti che so allo stadio?
Mi ricordo un parapiglia gigantesco alla stazione dei treni di Vicenza tra tifosi vicentini e bresciani...

Ho solo visto giovani "bambini" con i caschi, e molto spaventati dalla situazione...

E i tifosi erano veramente indecenti contro di loro...
Indecenti...

Il mio pensiero che ero lì per prendere un treno era il seguente...

Ma perchè non danno alla polizia un lanciafiamme per sistemare a dovere questo branco di deficenti?

Poi ti parlo che so...
Dell'Ungheria?

In fondo all'Ungheria se la polizia ti ferma...si mettono almeno in 4 automobili con mitra puntato...

Mio maestro dice che mitra non sono per rappresentazion...ma è colpa dei serbi...
Pare che se un poliziotto ferma un serbo, la prima cosa che lui fa, tira giù finestrino e spara...contro la polizia...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2012)

COmunque tornando ai giornalisti...
Ho sempre amato molto lui, Enzo Biagi...ok assieme a Montanelli, Igor man, la fallaci...
E poi mi piaceva il giornalismo dell'Europeo...come giornale mi piaceva...

Ma di Biagi ho raccolto tutta...L'Italia del 900, edita da rizzoli allegata al corriere della sera, che racconta un po' l'Italia dal 1960 al 1999 con gli occhi di Biagi.

Non mi pare che Enzo Biagi si sia preoccupato di essere un reporter di fatti così come sono, ma sempre e solo come li vedeva lui.

E mi ha sempre affascinato il suo intelligente punto di vista su tantissime questioni.

Cito Biagi in un passaggio:
" QUando non si trova una spiegazione logica, entra in scena il misterioso Grande Vecchio. Che non può esistere: perchè per combinare un così devastante bordello ci vorrebbe un genio della perfidia, e noi più che intelligentissimi diavoli siamo stati guidati da banali cretini".


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2012)

*M.m*



Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Bah, sento lo stridere delle unghie sul vetro con questa spiegazione.
> La responsabilità dell'ordine è del capo, la responsabilità delle esagerazioni è degli agenti che esagerano.
> Un agente che ha la coscienza a posto e si comporta secondo le regole non ha nulla da nascondere.
> Anche i nazisti che gestivano i lager tentarono di scusarsi con la storia dell'"esecuzione degli ordini".
> Un poliziotto che dovesse accettare di eseguire nefandezze per ordine superiore è colpevole tanto quanto chi gliele ha ordinate.


Appunto!La spiegazione è ridicola,l'ordine illegittimo non deve essere eseguito!Credo che non sia giusto che agenti dei reparti mobili debbano prendersi,sputi,insulti,pietre,da 4 cialtroni figli di papà,che non vanno a manifestare pacificamente,come va il povero operaio che ha perso il lavoro,e che ha cazzi più seri che avere scontri con le forze dell'ordine...!L'italia è questa!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto!La spiegazione è ridicola,l'ordine illegittimo non deve essere eseguito!Credo che non sia giusto che agenti dei reparti mobili debbano prendersi,sputi,insulti,pietre,da 4 cialtroni figli di papà,che non vanno a manifestare pacificamente,come va il povero operaio che ha perso il lavoro,e che ha cazzi più seri che avere scontri con le forze dell'ordine...!L'italia è questa!


Beh se non ti piace...
Puoi sempre dare le dimissioni
E andare all'estero no?

Che so nei paesi scandinavi

Non ci sono tutti sti casini eh?

Visto ieri trasmissione su scampia...

Scenari molto diversi che da noi...

Visto speciale tg1 di ieri?


----------



## free (10 Dicembre 2012)

ma io non credo che i capi diano l'ordine: andate e massacrateli!
piuttosto, che per incompetenza o errori vari, possa succedere che le cose non vadano come si era previsto, tipo strade chiuse male, prevenzione scarsa, cose così
ed allora è bene che la responsabilità ricada su chi ha mal organizzato, e non sugli agenti, tutto qua
in effetti a volte qualche capo si dimette, o viene sollevato dall'incarico


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2012)

*Io*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh se non ti piace...
> Puoi sempre dare le dimissioni
> E andare all'estero no?
> 
> ...


Io non capisco,perchè ogni santissima volta parli di questioni personali,possiamo rimanere sull'impersonale o no?Cmq non ho bisogno di guardare la tv,conosco certe dinamiche e certe situazioni, ogni paese ha le sue problematiche,faccia d'angelo non era campano o sbaglio?


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2012)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma io non credo che i capi diano l'ordine: andate e massacrateli!
> piuttosto, che per incompetenza o errori vari, possa succedere che le cose non vadano come si era previsto, tipo strade chiuse male, prevenzione scarsa, cose così
> ed allora è bene che la responsabilità ricada su chi ha mal organizzato, e non sugli agenti, tutto qua
> in effetti a volte qualche capo si dimette, o viene sollevato dall'incarico


Free ci dovrebbe essere la volonta politica di mettere ordine,manifestare ok,manifestare con caschi e passamontagna no!E se viene preso qualcuno a sfondare le vetrine di una banca,o ad incendiare una macchina, si butta la chiave del carcere....!!


----------



## lothar57 (10 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto!La spiegazione è ridicola,l'ordine illegittimo non deve essere eseguito!Credo che non sia giusto che agenti dei reparti mobili debbano prendersi,sputi,insulti,pietre,da 4 cialtroni figli di papà,che non vanno a manifestare pacificamente,come va il povero operaio che ha perso il lavoro,e che ha cazzi più seri che avere scontri con le forze dell'ordine...!L'italia è questa!



caro Oscuro....purtroppo certe cose accadono solo qua'....che provino a farlo in Russia,dove la polizia di Putin scherza pochissimo...o anche negli States..pensa che un mio  amico, era in fila al check in a N.Y,si e'mosso per guardare quanta gente aveva davanti,e si e'beccato manganellata nello stomaco..piano ma decisa.Quella e'polizia.
I nostri ragazzi sono martiri..dei bastardi che dimostrano...sarebbe l'ora di sparare,almeno pallottole di gomma.


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2012)

*Caro*



lothar57 ha detto:


> caro Oscuro....purtroppo certe cose accadono solo qua'....che provino a farlo in Russia,dove la polizia di Putin scherza pochissimo...o anche negli States..pensa che un mio  amico, era in fila al check in a N.Y,si e'mosso per guardare quanta gente aveva davanti,e si e'beccato manganellata nello stomaco..piano ma decisa.Quella e'polizia.
> I nostri ragazzi sono martiri..dei bastardi che dimostrano...sarebbe l'ora di sparare,almeno pallottole di gomma.


Caro lothar,c'e anche tanta gente che non merita di indossare una divisa,ma sul resto son d'accordo con te,basta andare in germania,non dico in america perchè la polizia lì è tosta davvero!


----------



## free (10 Dicembre 2012)

tuttavia c'è anche chi manifesta ignudo, tipo le Femen
a me stanno simpatiche!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Free ci dovrebbe essere la volonta politica di mettere ordine,manifestare ok,manifestare con caschi e passamontagna no!E se viene preso qualcuno a sfondare le vetrine di una banca,o ad incendiare una macchina, si butta la chiave del carcere....!!


In Italia quella volontà politica ci fu solo sotto il Duce.
Il Duce, mise fuori legge scioperi e manifestazioni.
E prese in mano la situazione sotto ogni punto di vista.

E mise ordine e pulizia a suo modo.

Lo stesso fece Hitler in Germania.

Lo stato Germanico divenne un'immensa caserma o fabbrica.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque mio caro Oscuro,
Storicamente

L'unico posto dove il servizio d'ordine di uno stato è pagato profumatissimamente

è sotto i regimi totalitari.

Incredibile quanto gli ex regimi dell'est europeo abbiano investito in polizia.

Si parla di buone paghe per poliziotti e minatori.

Paghe basse per insegnati, medici, avvocati ecc..ecc.ecc...

E per non parlare dell'estrema efficenza della polizia nazista...

Dicono che con la SS non si scherzasse...

E mentre da noi è rimasta la targa SS per la provincia di Sassari...in Olanda una provincia dopo la guerra cambiò la sigla per poter tentare di dimenticare facilmente quella cosa...

E dicono pure che la Gestapo non scherzasse...

Ovvio in quei regimi
Non c'erano giornalisti che potessero macchiarsi dell'infamia della diffamazione.

E ricordiamoci che cosa significa Pravda: Verità.

Sinceramente...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> w la libertàààààààààààààààààà
> 
> e i missili partivano da qui...
> 
> ...



Li vedevo partire F14, F18 ed gli anticarro ( non ricordo la sigla ) e poi il galaxy... immenso... ero alla Zappalà a fare il militare prima che diventasse base dell' aereonautica.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Li vedevo partire F14, F18 ed gli anticarro ( non ricordo la sigla ) e poi il galaxy... immenso... ero alla Zappalà a fare il militare prima che diventasse base dell' aereonautica.


In maggio ero con mia moglie per concerti in Ungheria...in fondo...sotto Szeged...
Alla notte tremavano le finestre.
Visto con miei occhi la ferrovia bombardata perchè temevano che i serbi andassero a rifornirsi del petrolio custodito in quella zona...visto effetti di bomba chirurgica...incredibili...

E in autostrada ci è volato sopra un apache...che abbiamo fotografato...si si...guarda un innocuo elicottero...

Saranno anche scarsini in guerriglia...
Ma meglio non avere contro certe macchine da guerra....sono impressionanti...

E ricordiamoci sempre che ci siamo ritrovati il paese occupato da invasori dalla sera alla mattina...perchè il popolo italiano è stato tradito dal re in persona...
Mai dimenticare questo...

Che fino a quel giorno noi eravamo alleati ai tedeschi e loro a noi....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (10 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma io non credo che i capi diano l'ordine: andate e massacrateli!
> piuttosto, che per incompetenza o errori vari, possa succedere che le cose non vadano come si era previsto, tipo strade chiuse male, prevenzione scarsa, cose così
> ed allora è bene che la responsabilità ricada su chi ha mal organizzato, e non sugli agenti, tutto qua
> in effetti a volte qualche capo si dimette, o viene sollevato dall'incarico


I capi non ordinano direttamente certe azioni perchè se lo fanno, lo fanno come i mafiosi: dicono senza dire.
I poliziotti peggiori eseguono, e gli altri fanno la parte di quelli che le pigliano, così si "parifica" il conto.
La disorganizzazione non giustifica i poliziotti che in quattro bastonano un ragazzo a terra, per quanto eventualmente coglione, bastardo e violento questo possa essere.
Per quanto riguarda la possibilità di agire seriamente contro i veri piantacasino, purtroppo anche la polizia deve sottostare alle "esigenze politiche". In Italia si può fare solo quello che in quel momento torna comodo a chi comanda in quel momento. Le sinistre poi sono da sempre espertissime nel mandare piantagrane in piazza mescolati alla brava gente per poi gridare "fascisti" a chiunque tenti di reagire o mettere ordine.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> I capi non ordinano direttamente certe azioni perchè se lo fanno, lo fanno come i mafiosi: dicono senza dire.
> I poliziotti peggiori eseguono, e gli altri fanno la parte di quelli che le pigliano, così si "parifica" il conto.
> La disorganizzazione non giustifica i poliziotti che in quattro bastonano un ragazzo a terra, per quanto eventualmente coglione, bastardo e violento questo possa essere.
> Per quanto riguarda la possibilità di agire seriamente contro i veri piantacasino, purtroppo anche la polizia deve sottostare alle "esigenze politiche". In Italia si può fare solo quello che in quel momento torna comodo a chi comanda in quel momento. Le sinistre poi sono da sempre espertissime nel mandare piantagrane in piazza mescolati alla brava gente per poi gridare "fascisti" a chiunque tenti di reagire o mettere ordine.


COncordo, ma non posso approvare sennò ti incazzi...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> I capi non ordinano direttamente certe azioni perchè se lo fanno, lo fanno *perché sono* mafiosi: dicono senza dire.
> I poliziotti peggiori eseguono, e gli altri fanno la parte di quelli che le pigliano, così si "parifica" il conto.
> La disorganizzazione non giustifica i poliziotti che in quattro bastonano un ragazzo a terra, per quanto eventualmente coglione, bastardo e violento questo possa essere.
> Per quanto riguarda la possibilità di agire seriamente contro i veri piantacasino, purtroppo anche la polizia deve sottostare alle "esigenze politiche". In Italia si può fare solo quello che in quel momento torna comodo a chi comanda in quel momento. Le sinistre poi sono da sempre espertissime nel mandare piantagrane in piazza mescolati alla brava gente per poi gridare "fascisti" a chiunque tenti di reagire o mettere ordine.


FYP :rotfl:


----------



## free (11 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> I capi non ordinano direttamente certe azioni perchè se lo fanno, lo fanno come i mafiosi: dicono senza dire.
> I poliziotti peggiori eseguono, e gli altri fanno la parte di quelli che le pigliano, così si "parifica" il conto.
> La disorganizzazione non giustifica i poliziotti che in quattro bastonano un ragazzo a terra, per quanto eventualmente coglione, bastardo e violento questo possa essere.
> Per quanto riguarda la possibilità di agire seriamente contro i veri piantacasino, purtroppo anche la polizia deve sottostare alle "esigenze politiche". In Italia si può fare solo quello che in quel momento torna comodo a chi comanda in quel momento. Le sinistre poi sono da sempre espertissime nel mandare piantagrane in piazza mescolati alla brava gente per poi gridare "fascisti" a chiunque tenti di reagire o mettere ordine.



veramente mi riferivo più che altro al caso di cui si parlava prima, ovvero quando sono gli agenti ad essere attaccati: un errore quantomeno di organizzazione o sulla prevenzione c'è, secondo me
dalle polemiche recenti mi pare che sia emerso chiaramente che gli agenti non hanno nessuna voglia di menare i ragazzi, mi pare


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> veramente mi riferivo più che altro al caso di cui si parlava prima, ovvero quando sono gli agenti ad essere attaccati: un errore quantomeno di organizzazione o sulla prevenzione c'è, secondo me
> dalle polemiche recenti mi pare che sia emerso chiaramente che gli agenti non hanno nessuna voglia di menare i ragazzi, mi pare


se ci fosse un pelo di paura dagli agenti la cosa funzionerebbe molto meglio.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> se ci fosse un pelo di paura dagli agenti la cosa funzionerebbe molto meglio.


Paura dagli o degli?

Mah io mi ricordo i casini a Bologna...

Loro stavano fermi in blocco e non facevano niente...

Partiva il primo mona con una bottiglia o con un cassonetto ed era guerra...

Io assistevo sui gradini del bar dello studente...fumando una cicca e bevendo una birra...
E non mi è mai successo niente...

Ma facevo il tifo per la polizia...urlando...ad agros...tutta gente che non vuole laurearsi...

Ma se nessuno attaccava la briga, mai visto poliziotto iniziare la carica...

Però neanche va bene assistere a quello che mi capitò alla stazione dei treni a padova.
Vedi uno che scappa, poliziotto che corre dietro, sto qua si ferma, si gira, spara al poliziotto, sale su un autobus, sequestra autobus...ecc..ecc...

Il poliziotto aveva 23 anni. Lì morto secco.
Rapina alle poste.

Non capisco perchè poliziotto non poteva sparare a gambe di questo malvivente pur di fermarlo.
Ci ha rimesso la vita, e sto qua poi ha messo in serio pericolo la vita di quelli che erano sull'autobus.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> veramente mi riferivo più che altro al caso di cui si parlava prima, ovvero quando sono gli agenti ad essere attaccati: un errore quantomeno di organizzazione o sulla prevenzione c'è, secondo me
> dalle polemiche recenti mi pare che sia emerso chiaramente che gli agenti non hanno nessuna voglia di menare i ragazzi, mi pare


Mah...per lo stipendio che prendono...penso che amerebbero passare le loro giornate in ufficio...in calma piatta...
Se io fossi un poliziotto e mi dicessero oggi c'è da andare a manifestazion qui e là...direi...ma porc...porc...porc...chi me lo ha fatto fare di fare sto casso di lavoro...ma porc...


----------

